# Ebay seller Brand_Jfa



## BagAngel

Hi, Does anyone have any experience with this seller, Brand_Jfa? He seems to have loads of designer items at really cheap prices. A friend was asking me should they buy from him, I don't have time to examine all his items but the red flag is the cheap price of so many. I would be iffy about some of the bags.

Here is a link to his items:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/brand_jfa/m.html?item=330838999252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Thanks for responses
BA


----------



## limom

I have no personal info regarding the seller but FYI:
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=Brand_jfa&Dirn=Received+by


----------



## meandmylouis

I have several LV bags I bought from this seller with no problem. One thing, you need to check every pictures very carefully and ask questions if you do not see pictures of inside pockets,  bottom corners , base of handles, etc. this sellers mostly listed well used bags, therefor the prices lower than most sellers. Again, you need to check pictures very carefully.


----------



## BeenBurned

limom said:


> I have no personal info regarding the seller but FYI:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=Brand_jfa&Dirn=Received+by



Those who know LV can comment on the authenticity of the seller's items but IMO, that's not a bad toolhaus for someone who sells as many pre-owned/used items as this seller. 

Buyers seem surprised when they get used items for used-item prices and find that the items are, indeed used! From what I can see, the seller shows lots of pictures and describes the items fully so there shouldn't be surprises.


----------



## limom

^^
yes, the seller seems conscientious but it is good to realize that used is used.


----------



## BagAngel

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Millicat

I've bought from this seller and from my own experience have to say it was a faultless transaction.

The bag was authentic and the numerous people i've known buy from them say the same as me - authentic items and i think they are very critical in their discriptions, rather than underestimating the wear and tear i'd say they overestimate it which means you're pleasantly surprised when the items arrive - because they're nowhere near as bad as you thought !


----------



## shinymagpie

BagAngel said:


> Hi, Does anyone have any experience with this seller, Brand_ifa? He seems to have loads of designer items at really cheap prices. A friend was asking me should they buy from him, I don't have time to examine all his items but the red flag is the cheap price of so many. I would be iffy about some of the bags.
> 
> Here is a link to his items:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/brand_jfa/m...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Thanks for responses
> BA





limom said:


> I have no personal info regarding the seller but FYI:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=Brand_jfa&Dirn=Received+by





BeenBurned said:


> Those who know LV can comment on the authenticity of the seller's items but IMO, that's not a bad toolhaus for someone who sells as many pre-owned/used items as this seller.
> 
> Buyers seem surprised when they get used items for used-item prices and find that the items are, indeed used! From what I can see, the seller shows lots of pictures and describes the items fully so there shouldn't be surprises.



I looked over this one today. I have bought from JFA and I find them to be excellent. Their descriptions are accurate. 

The buyers who have complained are largely newbies or have not taken the trouble to read the details. e.g. one buyer left a neutral saying "inside the bag really dirty"  for an older LV bucket. The description said "Outside B Inside Junk(Smell,Peeled&sticky)." 

Another said that the bottom of the bag looked worse in real life. Well, that seller put in 29 photos including an excruciating photo of the bottom of the bag. Perhaps the buyer did not scroll down the listing to read all the details and see photos.

The Celine and the LV that I could see both looked good to me. Perhaps a Celine expert could comment. Personally, I would block all these bidders in a heartbeat and will block them.

This is exactly why you have to look closely at the bidders and their history, as well as the listing, photos etc. 

That listing you have referred to, looks to be a very accurate description of the bag.


----------



## jezzy_js

BagAngel said:
			
		

> Hi, Does anyone have any experience with this seller, Brand_ifa? He seems to have loads of designer items at really cheap prices. A friend was asking me should they buy from him, I don't have time to examine all his items but the red flag is the cheap price of so many. I would be iffy about some of the bags.
> 
> Here is a link to his items:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/brand_jfa/m.html?item=330838999252&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Thanks for responses
> BA



Hiya, I recently purchased an LV Speedy 25 from brand_jfa and Addy kindly authenticated it. Am very pleased with the bag as it is not as bad as it looked in the pics!  Very decent price, so will be going back for more no doubt &#128512;

xx


----------



## summergame

Although prices are cheap, this seller seems to sell bags that are very well used or in poor condition.  Most look shabby and dirty..  I personally would not purchase from this type of seller.


----------



## Millicat

It's the old adage of 'you get what you pay for'.

In their defence though, they don't just sell 'junk', to coin their own words (they'll use this description if it's poor condition), as long as you look carefully at the photos and really read the text you'll know exactly what you're buying.

Also, if you've read any of Docrides threads and posts, on this Forum, you'll already have a huge amount of knowledge on how to restore or revive a worn leather.
You _can_ buy some extremely good bags there from Hermes to LV to Celine ..... the list is endless - just read the text.


----------



## kenza

I've bought from them, they're a good seller.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Same here, I have bought from him, 3 LVs. Used and in a good condition for me. Just make sure you consult with the photos or any other questions and then buy. Fast shipping as well.


----------



## BagAngel

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Hatfield1313

Wow, I normally see red flags all over the place when I see a seller located overseas with some of these prices (no offense to anyone) but I'm intrigued...

Thanks a lot guys,  I'm trying to ban myself here and this didn't help at all lol


----------



## Konicek007

I just received a bag from this seller. All good ....
I even have a threat about that particular bag ...
And i love the bag, great seller ...very helpful ..


----------



## Millicat

Hatfield1313 said:


> Wow, I normally see red flags all over the place when I see a seller located overseas with some of these prices (no offense to anyone) but I'm intrigued...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys,  I'm trying to ban myself here and this didn't help at all lol



You can only speak from experience and i'll happily repeat myself by saying that the purchases i've had have been very good.
Know your intended item *inside out* and *read the text carefully* and you'll get what you paid for - good value for money preloved items.


----------



## Millicat

Konicek007 said:


> I just received a bag from this seller. All good ....
> I even have a threat about that particular bag ...
> And i love the bag, great seller ...very helpful ..



I don't know what you mean by that, would you re-word it ?


----------



## Power

I don't mind this seller, their items look Ok so far.

The only major issue I have with Japanese sellers is the smell. The bags usually smell like... mothballs or smoke according to others. Also depending on how the bag has been stored/cared for, there might be some mold residue in the lining, so make sure you ask questions and read the descriptions carefully.

My personal bad experience (thank goodness it was only a one time thing), was a vintage LV bag that smelled like smoke. I read the description and the condition of smell was mentioned, but I didn't realize the extent of it. I think North America as a whole smoke a lot less than people in Asia. In Japan, they're very liberal about it. You can smoke pretty much EVERY WHERE. At home? Have a smoke. At starbucks? Have a smoke. At work? Have a smoke. Even though the Japanese government is trying to intervene and cut down smoking, it doesn't change the fact that if you get a bag that was previously owned by a smoker, they're most likely a *heavy *smoker. I threw the bag I got in to the washing machine twice, got rid of all the tobacco residue and most (95%) of the smell. I'm not even sure if the smell will completely go away, I will try smelleze next.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Is this seller also known as jfatokyo? I'm looking at Chanel bags from them and am now very concerned with smells especially smoke and mothballs! Some bags are described as 'smell of material', or 'smells of mold', which I would definatly avoid. The descriptions and photos seem good and I'm aware the bags are well used which is ok coz I can sort that out but smells are difficult to overcome....thanks


----------



## MarneeB

I think some of the feedback on toolhaus is unfair to the seller. Yes, their items are used (some very used) but the seller shows many pictures and has good descriptions, plus the prices are right for the condition. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Millicat

The bags i've purchased from there that have been described as "having a smell of mould" etc _have had_ a slight smell of mould but it wasn't severe and by opening the bag and letting it air for a couple of weeks it vanished.

Some smells come from the fact that their country of origins' humidity levels are high thus inducing smells, and, storage areas don't have as free flowing air circulating - by reversing all these conditions the smells disappear quite quickly.

I've bought bags elsewhere that have had musty smells because they'd been sitting in the back of someone's wardrobe, unused, for ages .......
Just air them well - they'll be fine when they're done.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Millicat said:


> The bags i've purchased from there that have been described as "having a smell of mould" etc _have had_ a slight smell of mould but it wasn't severe and by opening the bag and letting it air for a couple of weeks it vanished.
> 
> Some smells come from the fact that their country of origins' humidity levels are high thus inducing smells, and, storage areas don't have as free flowing air circulating - by reversing all these conditions the smells disappear quite quickly.
> 
> I've bought bags elsewhere that have had musty smells because they'd been sitting in the back of someone's wardrobe, unused, for ages .......
> Just air them well - they'll be fine when they're done.



Thank you so much for info....a smell of mold does concern me a bit, the other bags on offer say a smell of material but I have already sent an email to the seller to check the smell of the bag I'm interested in (no reply yet).....do you think though that an authentic Chanel classic flap bag will be ok for less than £900?....pictures show lots of wear and tear but will probably be ok after abit of tlc..?


----------



## bluebluesky

Thanks a lot for all the info. I will buy from this seller.


----------



## Millicat

Summer sunshine said:


> Thank you so much for info....a smell of mold does concern me a bit, the other bags on offer say a smell of material but I have already sent an email to the seller to check the smell of the bag I'm interested in (no reply yet).....do you think though that an authentic Chanel classic flap bag will be ok for less than £900?....pictures show lots of wear and tear but will probably be ok after abit of tlc..?



I'm of no help at all there really, Summer sunshine, i have no expertise in the Chanel brand, so sorry.
I _can_ though say that i've bought Hermes items from there and will continue to buy from there again.


----------



## tutushopper

Summer sunshine said:


> Thank you so much for info....a smell of mold does concern me a bit, the other bags on offer say a smell of material but I have already sent an email to the seller to check the smell of the bag I'm interested in (no reply yet).....do you think though that an authentic Chanel classic flap bag will be ok for less than £900?....pictures show lots of wear and tear but will probably be ok after abit of tlc..?



The mold smell is the most disconcerting part of that description.  It's one of the more difficult things to get rid of.  You've first to kill all of the mold spores and then clean up the mold, which is not easy.  I've had bags that I got years ago with mold smells and I had to toss them.


----------



## Verta

BagAngel said:


> Hi, Does anyone have any experience with this seller, Brand_ifa? He seems to have loads of designer items at really cheap prices. A friend was asking me should they buy from him, I don't have time to examine all his items but the red flag is the cheap price of so many. I would be iffy about some of the bags.
> 
> Here is a link to his items:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/brand_jfa/m...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Thanks for responses
> BA


I've bought from this seller and sent the Chanel in for a refinishing of the leather.  The SAs didn't hesitate to take the bag and actually said that it's a good piece.  Will be buying again from this seller.  Oh, and FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Chamise

Verta said:


> I've bought from this seller and sent the Chanel in for a refinishing of the leather.  The SAs didn't hesitate to take the bag and actually said that it's a good piece.  Will be buying again from this seller.  Oh, and FREE SHIPPING!



Do most of you who purchase used bags send them in for professional cleaning?


----------



## meandmylouis

Chamise said:


> Do most of you who purchase used bags send them in for professional cleaning?



Only for my Hermes bags, sent them for spa treatment.


----------



## Verta

Chamise said:


> Do most of you who purchase used bags send them in for professional cleaning?


I had to get the Chanel I bought from JFA refinished as it was a vintage piece... Consider additional investments of at least $110 if you intend on purchasing a pre-loved/vintage Chanel.


----------



## AllyBallyB

I haven't bought from JFA yet but have considered it. The bags are definitely very used but if the right bag comes along at the right price, I'll just consider that it has to be taken for a spa treatment. It will still cost less than many other bags out there. The Chanel bags I have seen are all authentic so far...bt you do have to check their description and ALL the photos.
I don't know where they store the bags but certain areas of Japan are very humid so mould can be a problem and I suspect that as they are handling huge amounts of bags the bags are in some warehouse... 
FYI a lot of vintage bags bought at Paris sales also tend to be smelly. 
BTW apart from airing the bag and giving it a good clean try the following eco-friendly tip which works really well for smelly shoes and boots: Dried thyme leaves wrapped in a small cloth or just as are ( remember to clean out well after) and leave in the bag for a few days to weeks. Thyme is a natural bactericide and disinfectant.


----------



## uadjit

AllyBallyB said:


> I haven't bought from JFA yet but have considered it. The bags are definitely very used but if the right bag comes along at the right price, I'll just consider that it has to be taken for a spa treatment. It will still cost less than many other bags out there. The Chanel bags I have seen are all authentic so far...bt you do have to check their description and ALL the photos.
> I don't know where they store the bags but certain areas of Japan are very humid so mould can be a problem and I suspect that as they are handling huge amounts of bags the bags are in some warehouse...
> FYI a lot of vintage bags bought at Paris sales also tend to be smelly.
> BTW apart from airing the bag and giving it a good clean try the following eco-friendly tip which works really well for smelly shoes and boots: Dried thyme leaves wrapped in a small cloth or just as are ( remember to clean out well after) and leave in the bag for a few days to weeks. Thyme is a natural bactericide and disinfectant.


 Thanks for the tip, Ally. I will try thyme to deodorize a pair of Dior flats I just bought.  It smells better than Febreeze, anyway. I hate that stuff.

I haven't purchased from JFA but I have purchased used bags from some other Japanese dealers with great success. They do tend to be a bit musty but I haven't gotten anything too bad (yet, anyway). If you're buying vintage LV you do have to be conscious of the fact that the humidity can make those microfiber pockets all gross and sticky, too so if they don't mention pocket condition be sure to ask.

You do have to pay close attention to the pictures and condition description to make sure you understand the extent of wear on the item before you purchase. They sell bags from almost brand new to very beat up. On the plus side I haven't seen a lot of counterfeit bags from the established Japanese sellers and most of them do take returns. Of course, you do have to pay to return it to Japan if need be.


----------



## lanvin

Millicat said:


> I've bought from this seller and from my own experience have to say it was a faultless transaction.
> 
> The bag was authentic and the numerous people i've known buy from them say the same as me - authentic items and i think they are very critical in their discriptions, rather than underestimating the wear and tear i'd say they overestimate it which means you're pleasantly surprised when the items arrive - because they're nowhere near as bad as you thought !



hi, what was it like with customs since I'm in the UK too, were the fees high? The seller lists delivery as free, was it free for you?


----------



## Konicek007

Customs fee depends on final selling price ..
I purchased a bag for £110 and fees were £39.72 incl .Parcelforce fee of £13.50.
Just received my parcel one week ago ...


----------



## lanvin

thanks, do you know how it's calculated? I'm trying to figure out how much it will be


----------



## shinymagpie

lanvin said:


> thanks, do you know how it's calculated? I'm trying to figure out how much it will be



Read this page from the Parcelforce website. http://www.parcelforce.com/help-information/frequently-asked-questions/customs


----------



## lanvin

thanks for that. I thought maybe there was a formula to calculate the potential fees. I'll keep googling


----------



## Skittle

lanvin said:


> thanks for that. I thought maybe there was a formula to calculate the potential fees. I'll keep googling



Try using dutycalculator.com. The parcelforce fee is not included in their calculations, so you'll have to add up at the end.


----------



## lanvin

I found dutycalculator but the site seems to be down? From what I've read online, it's around 20% of the cost of the item + parcelforce fee, don't know if that's true though
The Parcelforce fee is quite low isn't it?


----------



## Konicek007

Well it should be 20% of what you paid plus parcelforce fee .
My parcel last week was wrongly calculated .
The seller put the amount i paid (£110) in yens and customs converted it into £132!
So they overcharged me ..
My correct amount is meant to be £28.90..as parcelforce fee would be lower .


----------



## jezzy_js

lanvin said:


> hi, what was it like with customs since I'm in the UK too, were the fees high? The seller lists delivery as free, was it free for you?



I've bought a few LV bags from brand_jfa and have never had to pay any customs/vat charges for them (I'm in the UK too).  Delivery is free as stated and the bags have always been better than described. Love this seller!

Having said that, I've bought bags and purses from sellers such as elady01 and iwatchjapan and have been hit with import charges and Parcelforce handling fees. Don't know how customs decide on what to charge. Depends on the officer's mood I think...


----------



## Konicek007

I purchased from various sellers in Japan and with some i never paid custom fees ( iwatchjapan for example I purchased three items from and no fees )
It depends on how high  the seller states the final price , some put low amount and some put actual price or even more like in my case ...


----------



## meandmylouis

jezzy_js said:


> I've bought a few LV bags from brand_jfa and have never had to pay any customs/vat charges for them (I'm in the UK too).  Delivery is free as stated and the bags have always been better than described. Love this seller!
> 
> Having said that, I've bought bags and purses from sellers such as elady01 and iwatchjapan and have been hit with import charges and Parcelforce handling fees. Don't know how customs decide on what to charge. Depends on the officer's mood I think...



Seller from Japan like elady01 shipped with either DHL or EMS.
When I received those shipped with DHL I ended up paid Custom fee.


----------



## shinymagpie

meandmylouis said:


> Seller from Japan like elady01 shipped with either DHL or EMS.
> When I received those shipped with DHL I ended up paid Custom fee.



There was a brief period about a year ago or perhaps 2, when USA post asked people not to post items over a certain weight. It was absolutely hellish. Japan Post stopped sending items immediately but DHL kept going and possibly another carrier. The only people who could post were people with special mail accounts. So naturally everyone tried to apply for these. Then the ban got lifted. But during that period of a few weeks, lots of stuff probably got carried by carriers other than Japan Post EMS/USPS.

If airmail items are over a certain size, they become ridiculously expensive. I think that possibly, oversized Airmail items get transferred to UPS sometimes, which leads to a handling fee. I make sure to send anything to America by EMS because it stays within the EMS/USPS system.

Re declarations. It's a vexed issue. I really prefer not to do it. It means breaking the law, which is highly traceable and the police here in Japan are never more than 3 minutes away. Personally, I don't want to get done for saving someone $30. It's annoying when people pressure or try to use negs as punishment for being honest.


----------



## AllyBallyB

shinymagpie said:


> There was a brief period about a year ago or perhaps 2, when USA post asked people not to post items over a certain weight. It was absolutely hellish. Japan Post stopped sending items immediately but DHL kept going and possibly another carrier. The only people who could post were people with special mail accounts. So naturally everyone tried to apply for these. Then the ban got lifted. But during that period of a few weeks, lots of stuff probably got carried by carriers other than Japan Post EMS/USPS.
> 
> If airmail items are over a certain size, they become ridiculously expensive. I think that possibly, oversized Airmail items get transferred to UPS sometimes, which leads to a handling fee. I make sure to send anything to America by EMS because it stays within the EMS/USPS system.
> 
> Re declarations. It's a vexed issue. I really prefer not to do it. It means breaking the law, which is highly traceable and the police here in Japan are never more than 3 minutes away. Personally, I don't want to get done for saving someone $30. It's annoying when people pressure or try to use negs as punishment for being honest.


I'm afraid that with customs and handling charges very often the amount to pay is NOT as little as $ 30. If you sell and declare a used Chanel bag at $1500, who receives the bag in certain countries pays an extra 20-30% of the price of bag.
European countries for extra-EU imports will pay import taxes ( depending on the object) on the shipping, Insurance and cost of the bag. Then there will VAT, ( even if used ) at about 17-21% depending on country - ( Italy is at 21% for now) on the full price of bag and very often on shipping whilst they're at it.  Plus there is a handling fee for customs which can be from 30-50 $ and varies. 
So for a $1500 bag declared I will pay at least an extra 350$ which is about 25% of the original price. At work I have sometimes had to pay nearer 30% of initial value.
Would many of you buy something used that looks a good price if you have to add on 25% of its value? Sometimes it just is no longer viable.


----------



## shinymagpie

AllyBallyB said:


> I'm afraid that with customs and handling charges very often the amount to pay is NOT as little as $ 30. If you sell and declare a used Chanel bag at $1500, who receives the bag in certain countries pays an extra 20-30% of the price of bag.
> European countries for extra-EU imports will pay import taxes ( depending on the object) on the shipping, Insurance and cost of the bag. Then there will VAT, ( even if used ) at about 17-21% depending on country - ( Italy is at 21% for now) on the full price of bag and very often on shipping whilst they're at it.  Plus there is a handling fee for customs which can be from 30-50 $ and varies.
> So for a $1500 bag declared I will pay at least an extra 350$ which is about 25% of the original price. At work I have sometimes had to pay nearer 30% of initial value.
> Would many of you buy something used that looks a good price if you have to add on 25% of its value? Sometimes it just is no longer viable.



Well it is your choice whether or not to buy something. It is my choice, whether or not to lie on a customs form. You clearly know how much you could expect to pay and presumably you factor this in before you bid. 

Worst case scenario. If it gets stolen, I lose the bag, plus I can only claim the declared value. But the buyer will want all their money back. 

If I got caught "under declaring", in Japan the legal system is "guilty until proven innocent". So I could get a criminal record, or perhaps lose residency rights and have to leave the country. Should I do that, just to save someone I do not know, from paying tax that their government as decided to charge? No.  

My husband had a bag stolen within the Royal Mail System in the UK. He had to reimburse the buyer, even though a clear audit trail showed Royal Mail were at fault. I had a package mysteriously get stolen in Denmark - that was a Chanel Suit. So I don't take any chances. Chanel items show up beautifully on x-ray scanners - I have watched my handbag's CCs, going through the scanner at airports.

I believe that some of the eBay platforms include a link on what the tax might be. 

Bu I am not BRAND_JFA, whom this thread is about, who are, by the way, excellent sellers. I don't know how they manage their posting.


----------



## tutushopper

AllyBallyB said:


> I'm afraid that with customs and handling charges very often the amount to pay is NOT as little as $ 30. If you sell and declare a used Chanel bag at $1500, who receives the bag in certain countries pays an extra 20-30% of the price of bag.
> European countries for extra-EU imports will pay import taxes ( depending on the object) on the shipping, Insurance and cost of the bag. Then there will VAT, ( even if used ) at about 17-21% depending on country - ( Italy is at 21% for now) on the full price of bag and very often on shipping whilst they're at it.  Plus there is a handling fee for customs which can be from 30-50 $ and varies.
> So for a $1500 bag declared I will pay at least an extra 350$ which is about 25% of the original price. At work I have sometimes had to pay nearer 30% of initial value.
> Would many of you buy something used that looks a good price if you have to add on 25% of its value? Sometimes it just is no longer viable.



While not as high as European VAT, even buyers in some states of the U.S. have to pay taxes of ~11% on every ebay purchase (and other online purchases) sent to the state.  So, for your example of the $1500 bag, being shipped even within the same state (or sent to the state from a neighboring one), the cost can be an extra $300.  If they are sent from another country, custom fees are added on top of this, so the rate can easily surpass that of the EU.  Taxes are unfortunately a part of living.

 "If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
 If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
 If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,
 If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet." George Harrison, 1965

"Things as certain as death and taxes, can be more firmly believed." Daniel Defoe, 1726

"'In this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes." Benjamin Franklin, 1789


----------



## Dunlin

My currenct experience is not with Brand_jfa, but I believe someone was also asking about jfatokyo in this thread.  

I bought a bag from jfatokyo a couple of weeks ago.  They shipped promptly and with a tracking number.  I got the letter from customs a couple of days ago, and I believe they did devalue the bag as the fee is about £110 less than what I expected to pay.  
I'll be picking the bag up in a couple of hours so I'll update here with whether it does or doesn't match its description.


----------



## AllyBallyB

shinymagpie said:


> Well it is your choice whether or not to buy something. It is my choice, whether or not to lie on a customs form. You clearly know how much you could expect to pay and presumably you factor this in before you bid.
> 
> Worst case scenario. If it gets stolen, I lose the bag, plus I can only claim the declared value. But the buyer will want all their money back.
> 
> If I got caught "under declaring", in Japan the legal system is "guilty until proven innocent". So I could get a criminal record, or perhaps lose residency rights and have to leave the country. Should I do that, just to save someone I do not know, from paying tax that their government as decided to charge? No.
> 
> My husband had a bag stolen within the Royal Mail System in the UK. He had to reimburse the buyer, even though a clear audit trail showed Royal Mail were at fault. I had a package mysteriously get stolen in Denmark - that was a Chanel Suit. So I don't take any chances. Chanel items show up beautifully on x-ray scanners - I have watched my handbag's CCs, going through the scanner at airports.
> 
> I believe that some of the eBay platforms include a link on what the tax might be.
> 
> Bu I am not BRAND_JFA, whom this thread is about, who are, by the way, excellent sellers. I don't know how they manage their posting.



 No-one here is disputing people's decisions as sellers, my boss respects that and makes decisions consequently. 
I'm just pointing out a fact ie that it is not an extra 30$ only for taxes etc. As I  have worked in vintage I know how much to expect to pay for imports but many people don't and are caught unawares first time especially if they read the wrong information somewhere. And 30$ _is the wrong info_ and may lead people to make the wrong decision. Hope point is understood by everyone.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Dunlin said:


> My currenct experience is not with Brand_jfa, but I believe someone was also asking about jfatokyo in this thread.
> 
> I bought a bag from jfatokyo a couple of weeks ago.  They shipped promptly and with a tracking number.  I got the letter from customs a couple of days ago, and I believe they did devalue the bag as the fee is about £110 less than what I expected to pay.
> I'll be picking the bag up in a couple of hours so I'll update here with whether it does or doesn't match its description.



Hi, I was the person asking about jfatokyo. I decided to buy from this seller and I received my bag last week..I had to pay customs charges which i had expected and factored into the total cost even though the seller devalued the bag by £400 less on the shipping invoice..not that I asked them to..

The bag is better than I expected..I posted pics on Chanel site...and it is authentic. It was wrapped in tissue paper and bubble wrap and came quickly..all in all Ive been very happy with the whole purchase and will buy from this seller again...


----------



## shinymagpie

AllyBallyB said:


> No-one here is disputing people's decisions as sellers, my boss respects that and makes decisions consequently.
> I'm just pointing out a fact ie that it is not an extra 30$ only for taxes etc. As I  have worked in vintage I know how much to expect to pay for imports but many people don't and are caught unawares first time especially if they read the wrong information somewhere. And 30$ _is the wrong info_ and may lead people to make the wrong decision. Hope point is understood by everyone.



Understood and good point. Actually, the percentage varies for most countries, depending on their taxation scale etc. 21% is moderate, some countries are significantly higher and many have widely varying cutoffs at which import duties or VAT or a combination of these cut in. Because every situation is different, a few years ago I started a thread on customs duties with data from a range of countries. Many purseformers kindly put some of their time into providing details and links for their country or region. You might care to check it and revise the data, if you have new relevant information to share about your particular country or trading zone.


----------



## meandmylouis

shinymagpie said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Mind you, I was not talking about declaration here, I just pointed out that if seller from Japan shipped with DHL instead of Japan Post (with EMS) I got charged custom fee.


----------



## meisjen26

Hey all!

I'm looking at some vintage chanel chains, any experience with this seller in regard to jewelry? They do show quite a bit of pictures, but things always look different in person.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Millicat

AllyBallyB said:


> I haven't bought from JFA yet but have considered it. The bags are definitely very used but if the right bag comes along at the right price, I'll just consider that it has to be taken for a spa treatment. It will still cost less than many other bags out there. The Chanel bags I have seen are all authentic so far...bt you do have to check their description and ALL the photos.
> I don't know where they store the bags but certain areas of Japan are very humid so mould can be a problem and I suspect that as they are handling huge amounts of bags the bags are in some warehouse...
> FYI a lot of vintage bags bought at Paris sales also tend to be smelly.
> BTW apart from airing the bag and giving it a good clean try the following eco-friendly tip which works really well for smelly shoes and boots: Dried thyme leaves wrapped in a small cloth or just as are ( remember to clean out well after) and leave in the bag for a few days to weeks. Thyme is a natural bactericide and disinfectant.



No, not always, i've had two items that were barely used and i would describe them as immaculate.
Their goods vary in condition but they always describe them accurately and never under-estimate the wear, if anything the reverse is true.


----------



## Millicat

lanvin said:


> hi, what was it like with customs since I'm in the UK too, were the fees high? The seller lists delivery as free, was it free for you?



I didn't need to pay any duty on my items from there and yes, the postage was free and very very fast, i'm waiting for another items to come from Japan and it's taking ages.

The highest duty i've paid was on items coming from America, and the postage was also slow.
These things wouldn't put me off though, i'd buy from them all again tomorrow


----------



## meandmylouis

I received one with strong cigarette smoke that was not described in the listing.


----------



## MsCao

KayuuKathey said:


> Same here, I have bought from him, 3 LVs. Used and in a good condition for me. Just make sure you consult with the photos or any other questions and then buy. Fast shipping as well.


i sent them a message ,but never got reply!!!


----------



## Stokes

I just brought a Prada tote from this seller, and just received it this morning. The bag is in better shape than it was described. It definitely had a little musty odor, but I hung it outside for a bit and now its fine  Also it got to me in Ohio in about 4 days!


----------



## meandmylouis

^^^^Yup shipping always super fast!
I now airing my bag too, has been a couple of days, i just checked, smell less strong than when I received it


----------



## Miss60s

Even though their English written skills vary, they always answer emails and do their best I think. I have bought one bag from them and it was actually nicer than described. They include many pics so easy to see flaws etc.  Fast shipping too.


----------



## Miss60s

Summer sunshine said:


> Is this seller also known as jfatokyo? I'm looking at Chanel bags from them and am now very concerned with smells especially smoke and mothballs! Some bags are described as 'smell of material', or 'smells of mold', which I would definatly avoid. The descriptions and photos seem good and I'm aware the bags are well used which is ok coz I can sort that out but smells are difficult to overcome....thanks



Think that is different seller. At least two different accounts


----------



## Marilla

I've bought a number of vintage bags from this seller and the transactions have been flawless.  He's extremely helpful and his English is excellent.  The condition of the bags was described as 'average' but when they arrived they were almost immaculate, no smell at all. Love the way you can see in some of the pics that they wear white gloves when handling the bags!  Waiting for my next one to arrive now 

One thing I'm intrigued about though - where on earth does he get them all??


----------



## Miss60s

Marilla said:


> I've bought a number of vintage bags from this seller and the transactions have been flawless.  He's extremely helpful and his English is excellent.  The condition of the bags was described as 'average' but when they arrived they were almost immaculate, no smell at all. Love the way you can see in some of the pics that they wear white gloves when handling the bags!  Waiting for my next one to arrive now
> 
> One thing I'm intrigued about though - where on earth does he get them all??



Excellent English? I guess many different people answer emails then. I suppose Japan is full of rich women wanting the latest style only, thus changing their bags frequently..


----------



## Dunlin

With regards to jfatokyo, I decided to take the plunge and buy my first Hermes handbag from them.  The bag arrived just under two weeks later.  
It was described as having dirt, scratches, wrinkles and rubs all over.  All I can say is their eyesight must be better than mine since I can only make out a few scratches on the handle and hardware.  I had someone stop me in a store the other day just so they could admire it .
All in all it was much better than described and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend or return to their eBay store.


----------



## Marilla

Miss60s said:


> Excellent English? I guess many different people answer emails then. I suppose Japan is full of rich women wanting the latest style only, thus changing their bags frequently..



I must have emailed them 20 times and always had a perfectly comprehendible reply - the occasional odd word but I can forgive them that seeing as I can't speak a single word of Japanese!

Yes suppose you're right about the Japanese women - I remember going into the Gucci store in Florence and it was FULL of Japanese, some buying 2 or 3 bags. How the other half live!


----------



## Miss60s

Marilla said:


> I must have emailed them 20 times and always had a perfectly comprehendible reply - the occasional odd word but I can forgive them that seeing as I can't speak a single word of Japanese!
> 
> Yes suppose you're right about the Japanese women - I remember going into the Gucci store in Florence and it was FULL of Japanese, some buying 2 or 3 bags. How the other half live!



 one thing I don't understand is why they sell broken bags or heavily worn bags. Do people really buy that?


----------



## jezzy_js

Miss60s said:


> one thing I don't understand is why they sell broken bags or heavily worn bags. Do people really buy that?



I do! I like the odd broken and battered bag as I love to rehab and rescue.  So many tips from all the wonderful knowledgable women here on TPF, it's quite satisfying rescuing an abused bag :0)


----------



## Love Of My Life

jezzy_js said:


> I do! I like the odd broken and battered bag as I love to rehab and rescue.  So many tips from all the wonderful knowledgable women here on TPF, it's quite satisfying rescuing an abused bag :0)


 

There are many here on the forum who have rehabilitated bags & they
come out looking probably better then when they were new


----------



## Miss60s

hotshot said:


> There are many here on the forum who have rehabilitated bags & they
> come out looking probably better then when they were new



Aha! Would like to see "before and after" pics of bags with holes and lots of rips  did not know that was even fixable.


----------



## meandmylouis

Well, as of me, I bought those Louis Vuitton Speedy (25, 30, 35) with broken zipper pull, Bucket bag with sticky and peel off lining. I took them to Louis Vuitton for repair. You know what, Louis Vuitton repaired the zipper pull, replaced them with the new one FREE of charge! And to repair inside the bucket bag cost like $175. I got great bargain!


----------



## wobertow

this thread is amazing!! i was just looking at the items brand_ifa sells and i am so tempted  to buy from them especially after having read this thread 
flap bags now are so expensive and brand_ifa sells them at even less than half the price. Thanks ladies! more power to all of you!


----------



## travelluver

Can anyone shed light on what it means when this seller says a bag is "suntanned"?  It doesn't look to be any different in color in the pictures, but is it a source of concern?  Also, a bag I saw said that the two inner flap pockets were cemented shut because the lining was disintegrating, they say it cannot be repaired, what should I make of that? Finally, many of the bags don't have the authenticity cards, is that a big deal?   Thanks very much!


----------



## Summer sunshine

travelluver said:


> Can anyone shed light on what it means when this seller says a bag is "suntanned"?  It doesn't look to be any different in color in the pictures, but is it a source of concern?  Also, a bag I saw said that the two inner flap pockets were cemented shut because the lining was disintegrating, they say it cannot be repaired, what should I make of that? Finally, many of the bags don't have the authenticity cards, is that a big deal?   Thanks very much!



I think suntanned means a colour change and/or faded. I've brought a Chanel from jfatokyo and the leather was a little dry and slightly faded but with a bit of tlc it now looks amazing! 

As for the inside issue it probably could be repaired if sent to a bag spa but they want you to be aware that it may not be repairable if you decide to take the risk and buy it. 

As for authenticity cards they are not needed if the bag is authentic.


----------



## travelluver

Summer sunshine said:


> I think suntanned means a colour change and/or faded. I've brought a Chanel from jfatokyo and the leather was a little dry and slightly faded but with a bit of tlc it now looks amazing!
> 
> As for the inside issue it probably could be repaired if sent to a bag spa but they want you to be aware that it may not be repairable if you decide to take the risk and buy it.
> 
> As for authenticity cards they are not needed if the bag is authentic.


Thanks very much, Summer Sunshine!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Miss60s said:


> Aha! Would like to see "before and after" pics of bags with holes and lots of rips  did not know that was even fixable.


 

   There are many here on the forum that are extremely knowledgeable
   with repairs... You would be surprised .. 

    Even your local shoe cobbler can work miracles

    If you look in the Hermes thread, lots of pics there as well as
    how to's...


----------



## Summer sunshine

travelluver said:


> Thanks very much, Summer Sunshine!



Your welcome 

 Good luck and show us what you get!


----------



## travelluver

Summer sunshine said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Good luck and show us what you get!




I PM'd you -


----------



## lelgin

This seller really has a lot of high end products. Makes you wonder how they obtained their inventory; over 3,000 Chanels.


----------



## amn3

Hi there!

I am in the UK and want to get an LV bag (Monogram Alma) shipped from a Japan-based seller on ebay, could some one please shed light on the custom duty/import taxes/insurance etc. that i'll have to pay on it? Any info in this regard will be appreciated 

Thanks! 

A


----------



## Silversun

amn3 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am in the UK and want to get an LV bag (Monogram Alma) shipped from a Japan-based seller on ebay, could some one please shed light on the custom duty/import taxes/insurance etc. that i'll have to pay on it? Any info in this regard will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> A


The Border Agency website is a good place to start, and you can get a sense of rates here. 

Basically you'd be looking at:
1. VAT @ 20%; plus
2. Customs Duty - % depends on "category" of item; plus
3. Customs handling fee - the last time I got charged this was on a £30 item from the US, and the handling fee cost £8! Not sure if that's a flat fee or if it's proportionate to the item value.

Sorry I'm not aware of any good online tools that will automatically calculate everything that you will need to pay, but unfortunately it will be quite a lot, which is why I never bother buying from outside the EU. For a  mono Alma (which I assume is not rare), I really would recommend thinking twice about it. Even where the face value is really good, the customs charges usually make it "not worth it". 

Insurance is to protect the seller rather than the buyer. The seller would presumably want to insure for the full value of the item and that may be built into the postage costs that they ask you to pay, but I wouldn't think that you need to purchase additional insurance on your end.


----------



## Silversun

OK, I had a chat to my VAT guru and she pointed me to this useful site re customs duty:
https://www.gov.uk/trade-tariff/sections

So you need to figure out what category the bag falls under. I may be wrong but I think it would be Section VIII > 42 > 02 > "handbags, whether or not with shoulder strap..." >> "With outer surface of plastic sheeting or of textile materials" >> "of textile materials">> "other" probably? Depends on if they think coated canvas is textile or "leather composition", I'd say customs duty is approx 3-4%.

So you have your purchase price + customs handling charges + shipping, then apply ~4% customs duty to that subtotal, then apply 20% VAT to _that_  subtotal. Is it still a good deal after all that? :-/


----------



## amn3

Silversun said:


> OK, I had a chat to my VAT guru and she pointed me to this useful site re customs duty:
> https://www.gov.uk/trade-tariff/sections
> 
> So you need to figure out what category the bag falls under. I may be wrong but I think it would be Section VIII > 42 > 02 > "handbags, whether or not with shoulder strap..." >> "With outer surface of plastic sheeting or of textile materials" >> "of textile materials">> "other" probably? Depends on if they think coated canvas is textile or "leather composition", I'd say customs duty is approx 3-4%.
> 
> So you have your purchase price + customs handling charges + shipping, then apply ~4% customs duty to that subtotal, then apply 20% VAT to _that_  subtotal. Is it still a good deal after all that? :-/


Uh-oh! That's a lot   ....thanks a ton Silversun for such detailed information, really appreciate your help!
Could you also recommend where can I shop for pre-loved bags from trusted sellers in the UK?

Thanks again


----------



## gillianna

Some of those bags look like they need to be thrown in the garbage.  How sad people can let bags get so dirty.  One think that would bother me is the mildew or mold smell.  I would think it could multiply and ruin your other items in your closet.

I am sure there are many great buys but I see so much damage and abuse.  I couldn't carry a damaged back or one that smelled.


----------



## meandmylouis

^^^They have so many choices, brand, condition, model, color,  and prices. Look closely to description and pictures and ask question if necessary. No need for you to buy much damage, mildew, mold bags.
You are right, mildew and mold bag will ruin the entire closet with the smell, etc. and yes I also wonder why some people abused their bag to death.
Just skin those you do not want to buy.


----------



## tutushopper

meandmylouis said:


> ^^^They have so many choices, brand, condition, model, color,  and prices. Look closely to description and pictures and ask question if necessary. No need for you to buy much damage, mildew, mold bags.
> You are right, mildew and mold bag will ruin the entire closet with the smell, etc. and yes I also wonder why some people abused their bag to death.
> Just skin those you do not want to buy.



I often wonder if bags that have mildew and/or mold could have had water damage from flooding, etc.  I know with used cars, insurance companies will sell them at auction, and the buyers will take them to another state and sell them, often failing to mention that they were in a flood.  The same might be possible with bags as well.


----------



## meandmylouis

tutushopper said:


> I often wonder if bags that have mildew and/or mold could have had water damage from flooding, etc.  I know with used cars, insurance companies will sell them at auction, and the buyers will take them to another state and sell them, often failing to mention that they were in a flood.  The same might be possible with bags as well.


 
I think the mold/ mildew in this case is has to do with the climate. Some places in Japan is very humid. My family lived in paradise Island, Bali for 4 years. Some of our shoes and bags that were put in non air conditioner room were damp from very high humidity and grew mold. 
This is one of the issue buying bags from Asia (mostly no problem, but there are some) Some Louis Vuitton with leather lining will peel and sticky if stored in high humidity climate, and those vintage canvas will smells like mold. So if you like an older/vintage bag, be aware and ask question.


----------



## Kimberlym

I want to bid on a white bag.   It' s dirty inside and out. Can white bags be restored? How do they look?
Thanks


----------



## Kimberlym

I am buying the  white bag from this seller. I was hoping that I could take it to Chanel to restore.  But. I m worried because it is white. Does anyone have any experiences with white Chanel's?
Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

Kimberlym said:


> I am buying the  white bag from this seller. I was hoping that I could take it to Chanel to restore.  But. I m worried because it is white. Does anyone have any experiences with white Chanel's?
> Thanks



I have no idea what the item you are buying is or looks like, but Chanel spa can redye any authentic bag made of lambskin or caviar (metallics they don't do this for, and patents can't be fixed at all).  You will lose some of the softness of the leather with a redye, but it will bring back the original color.  Best of luck!


----------



## Scribblerr21

Hello everyone! I am looking into buying from this seller, I was wondering if any of you from the U.S had to pay any fees from customs or anything? Was there any difficulty receiving the bags?


----------



## pinkismyfav

Hi, does anyone knows where to get good quality of YSL muse two on ebay? 

Thx


----------



## joyalexisdavid

Just received my first Chanel from brand_jfa and i'm thrilled - and before he shipped on a friday, he noticed one minor defect not mentioned in the listing and offered to give me a $20 credit or cancel the order. I took the credit and the purse arrived in Chicago on MONDAY. And i agree that he overstates the flaws of the bag, at least mine is pristine and it was stated as being an AB, meaning clearly used.


----------



## bhCartier

I really like it that he displays very clear pictures of the bag, and shows every single detail. I never bought from him, but liked many of his bags, and he seems to be a very good seller and conscious.


----------



## windykat

Bumping this thread up to ask if anyone has returned to brand_jfa before? I dont usually ship internationally so I want to be sure I do everything properly.


----------



## meandmylouis

windykat said:


> Bumping this thread up to ask if anyone has returned to brand_jfa before? I dont usually ship internationally so I want to be sure I do everything properly.



I did. I ship it back via USPS Priority Express ( new name for Express Mail) Mark as RETURN mercandise, and I insured it. I printed label on line with Click and Ship, easier and cheaper.


----------



## aizecarla

Has anybody from Canada bought from them? Did you get charged with duties and taxes? Do they declare the amount you paid for? Thanks!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi all,

I just bought a LV Estrela MM from this seller and he included all necessary pictures for authenticating except for the picture of the date code. I had the bag authenticated by the experts at the authenticate this lv thread and lee answered with "need date code pic" and submarine answered with "looks good - pending pic of date code."

I contacted the seller for a pic of the date code and he said "Hello. Thank you for the mail.
It don't have the date code in the listing." I know there is no date code in the listing hence I sent him a message for one! So I replied asking if he could send me a pic of the date code and no reply since. 

I guess my question is should I just pay for the bag and take the picture of the date code myself once the bag arrives?  

Do you think there's any chance my bag would be the ONE fake bag of all the authentic bags he sold? Please let me know your opinions.


----------



## shinymagpie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a LV Estrela MM from this seller and he included all necessary pictures for authenticating except for the picture of the date code. I had the bag authenticated by the experts at the authenticate this lv thread and lee answered with "need date code pic" and submarine answered with "looks good - pending pic of date code."
> 
> I contacted the seller for a pic of the date code and he said "Hello. Thank you for the mail.
> It don't have the date code in the listing." I know there is no date code in the listing hence I sent him a message for one! So I replied asking if he could send me a pic of the date code and no reply since.
> 
> I guess my question is should I just pay for the bag and take the picture of the date code myself once the bag arrives?
> 
> Do you think there's any chance my bag would be the ONE fake bag of all the authentic bags he sold? Please let me know your opinions.



Hi. I'm in Japan, but not connected in any way with this seller. Right now, there is a major religious observance in Japan. Nearly all workplaces are on skeleton staff during these few days, because everyone goes back to their hometowns. That's probably why you have not heard back.


----------



## marina230

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a LV Estrela MM from this seller and he included all necessary pictures for authenticating except for the picture of the date code. I had the bag authenticated by the experts at the authenticate this lv thread and lee answered with "need date code pic" and submarine answered with "looks good - pending pic of date code."
> 
> I contacted the seller for a pic of the date code and he said "Hello. Thank you for the mail.
> It don't have the date code in the listing." I know there is no date code in the listing hence I sent him a message for one! So I replied asking if he could send me a pic of the date code and no reply since.
> 
> I guess my question is should I just pay for the bag and take the picture of the date code myself once the
> 
> bag arrives?
> 
> 
> Do you think there's any chance my bag would be the ONE fake bag of all the authentic
> bags he sold? Please let me know your opinions.



I did buy Birkin from this seller after reading most of replies in July. STAY AWAY!!!! I guess people who are happy with this seller got a correct item. I bought Togo Birkin 2005 and got Couchevel which was discontinue in 2000/2001. He responded on every single email from me with the same answer "Sorry for inconvenience", nothing else. Finally, I send it back as express and it is lost in custom. So far, I am out of a lot of money and eBay is not help.
I started checking his listings and saw so many bags listed in corrected. HAC was listed as Birkin 35, Kelly totally wrong leather and many more mistakes. I did contact seller and ask him to check other listings. Nothing was changed. 
Fanny part (not so fanny for me), my bag is still listed (????)there as Epsom. Why do I say my bag? Because, it is the same pictures, the same ID#.
Now, I am trying to see if I can get money back from cc I did buy with or my homeowner insurance.
Any recommendations are highly appreciated!!!



shinymagpie said:


> Hi. I'm in Japan, but not connected in any way with this seller. Right now, there is a major religious observance in Japan. Nearly all workplaces are on skeleton staff during these few days, because everyone goes back to their hometowns. That's probably why you have not heard back.


----------



## marina230

Sorry, I wanted to say "so many bags are listed incorrectly"


----------



## lovemisa143

marina230 said:


> I did buy Birkin from this seller after reading most of replies in July. STAY AWAY!!!! I guess people who are happy with this seller got a correct item. I bought Togo Birkin 2005 and got Couchevel which was discontinue in 2000/2001. He responded on every single email from me with the same answer "Sorry for inconvenience", nothing else. Finally, I send it back as express and it is lost in custom. So far, I am out of a lot of money and eBay is not help.
> I started checking his listings and saw so many bags listed in corrected. HAC was listed as Birkin 35, Kelly totally wrong leather and many more mistakes. I did contact seller and ask him to check other listings. Nothing was changed.
> Fanny part (not so fanny for me), my bag is still listed (????)there as Epsom. Why do I say my bag? Because, it is the same pictures, the same ID#.
> Now, I am trying to see if I can get money back from cc I did buy with or my homeowner insurance.
> Any recommendations are highly appreciated!!!



I don't understand how that can happen to you ? Everyone had such good experiences with this seller


----------



## lovemisa143

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. I'm in Japan, but not connected in any way with this seller. Right now, there is a major religious observance in Japan. Nearly all workplaces are on skeleton staff during these few days, because everyone goes back to their hometowns. That's probably why you have not heard back.



Do you think I should just trust the seller base on his feedbacks and so many people had good experience with this seller? I am ready to pay for the bag now but I'm so nervous since he did not provide me a picture of the date code --- according to lee and submarine from the LV forum everything looks good and just pending the date code pic.  I want to just pay for the bag and take the pictures myself to authenticate when I get the bag. Is it worth the risk? Do you really get the exact bag that are in the pictures in the listing?


----------



## marina230

lovemisa143 said:


> I don't understand how that can happen to you ? Everyone had such good experiences with this seller



As I said before, they may got a correct item. I received totally different bag I paid for. Also, after I start paying attention to his listing, I saw many Hermes item was listed incorrectly. Just check yourself. Also, few of his bags was on authentication forum in Hermes and by authenticators it was authentic bag, but leather was listed incorrectly. For example, HAC 32 was listed as Birkin 35, after I contacted him few times, he finally changed to Birkin 30. HAC and Birkin 30 are different bags!


----------



## marina230

lovemisa143 said:


> Do you think I should just trust the seller base on his feedbacks and so many people had good experience with this seller? I am ready to pay for the bag now but I'm so nervous since he did not provide me a picture of the date code --- according to lee and submarine from the LV forum everything looks good and just pending the date code pic.  I want to just pay for the bag and take the pictures myself to authenticate when I get the bag. Is it worth the risk? Do you really get the exact bag that are in the pictures in the listing?



After my experience, I would avoid and stay far away as possible. This seller did not reply to you, but he is replying everyday to my open SNAD with eBay. So, I guess he is ignoring your emails.


----------



## cherrycookies

To be fair, this Japanese seller seems to be selling authentic goods but perhaps have little knowledge about the leathers of hermes bags so the incorrect listings. 

Still if lee said the bag is pending a date code & he is not replying with a photo of the date code, I wouldn't buy from him. Many others may have positive experiences with him but you should judge how he deals with you personally IMHO.


----------



## smile4me6

lovemisa143 said:


> Do you think I should just trust the seller base on his feedbacks and so many people had good experience with this seller? I am ready to pay for the bag now but I'm so nervous since he did not provide me a picture of the date code --- according to lee and submarine from the LV forum everything looks good and just pending the date code pic.  I want to just pay for the bag and take the pictures myself to authenticate when I get the bag. Is it worth the risk? Do you really get the exact bag that are in the pictures in the listing?



I don't have any experience with this seller, but I would DEFINITELY NOT BUY FROM HIM IF HE IS IGNORING YOUR REQUEST!!!! You must get it authenticated BEFORE purchase!!! Take it from me....I was in a rush, didnt authenticate before hand and got cheated out of $3000 on a fake Chanel!!!!! I did get my money back but it was a hassle!!!!


----------



## marina230

He has thousands of items for sale, he did send me an email few hours ago with the same respond. But, he is not answering you now. Do you really not seeing a red flag here? Run as fast as you can.


----------



## shinymagpie

lovemisa143 said:


> Do you think I should just trust the seller base on his feedbacks and so many people had good experience with this seller? I am ready to pay for the bag now but I'm so nervous since he did not provide me a picture of the date code --- according to lee and submarine from the LV forum everything looks good and just pending the date code pic.  I want to just pay for the bag and take the pictures myself to authenticate when I get the bag. Is it worth the risk? Do you really get the exact bag that are in the pictures in the listing?



I'd be certain that you will get the exact bag in the listing. Having lived here for 8 years, I've bought plenty of stuff online & never experienced a mistake. Read the listing and the comments on condition carefully & look at all the photos again on a monitor. Read their feedback. Then read the feedback of the people who have dinged them - in particular, read the "feedback left for others"  by the people who have left negs or neutrals. Often that tells you a lot about those buyers. Eg "bag was too small" etc when the bag was documented and described as "small". If you really want the bag, you will put in the research time. The bulk of the feedback which is not glowing, has been left by very new buyers, or habitual dingers. Weigh all that, against the number of happy buyers. 

If you want to wait for the date code, remember that I said, this is a very important family time in Japan. Most businesses are either closed or running on skeleton staff. After tomorrow, things start to go back to normal. Don't read anything into a lack of an instant reply right now.


----------



## Chanbal

shinymagpie said:


> I'd be certain that you will get the exact bag in the listing. Having lived here for 8 years, I've bought plenty of stuff online & never experienced a mistake. Read the listing and the comments on condition carefully & look at all the photos again on a monitor. Read their feedback. Then read the feedback of the people who have dinged them - in particular, read the "feedback left for others"  by the people who have left negs or neutrals. Often that tells you a lot about those buyers. Eg "bag was too small" etc when the bag was documented and described as "small". If you really want the bag, you will put in the research time. The bulk of the feedback which is not glowing, has been left by very new buyers, or habitual dingers. Weigh all that, against the number of happy buyers.
> 
> If you want to wait for the date code, remember that I said, this is a very important family time in Japan. Most businesses are either closed or running on skeleton staff. After tomorrow, things start to go back to normal. Don't read anything into a lack of an instant reply right now.



I've been to Japan many times and I couldn't agree more with the above comment.


----------



## marina230

shinymagpie said:


> I'd be certain that you will get the exact bag in the listing. Having lived here for 8 years, I've bought plenty of stuff online & never experienced a mistake. Read the listing and the comments on condition carefully & look at all the photos again on a monitor. Read their feedback. Then read the feedback of the people who have dinged them - in particular, read the "feedback left for others"  by the people who have left negs or neutrals. Often that tells you a lot about those buyers. Eg "bag was too small" etc when the bag was documented and described as "small". If you really want the bag, you will put in the research time. The bulk of the feedback which is not glowing, has been left by very new buyers, or habitual dingers. Weigh all that, against the number of happy buyers.
> 
> If you want to wait for the date code, remember that I said, this is a very important family time in Japan. Most businesses are either closed or running on skeleton staff. After tomorrow, things start to go back to normal. Don't read anything into a lack of an instant reply right now.



How you can be sure you will receive a correct product? I did not.

Just how would you explain the same seller did responded to every single email for past week, including last one like 10 hours ago? He is not on holiday for my case with eBay, but he is on holidays for another buyer? I am on eBay since 2001, I am member here for many, many years and it is up to you to believe me or not. 
By the way, it is my first time on eBay forum. All I can tell you good luck if you get a wrong product. Just imaging paying for Birkin 35 Togo 2005 production and receive Couchevel  leather which was discontinue in 2000/2001.


----------



## marina230

Seller's message:
"I'm deeply sorry about my mistakes.&#12288; I will try to avoid mistakes like this. I apologize for the mistake. I'll contact you after receive the package. Thank you very much.Sincerely."

This is his respond which was done last night. As you can see he is responding to eBay, but not till I open a case. Again, it is a first time he did not say " Sorry for inconvenience" as all his previous emails.
Again, I am here just to help other people, I have nothing to gain. For sure, I am not a new buyer and it is not my first Birkin 35. But, I did learn my lesson. Now, it is up to you to learn from my costly mistake or take a risk.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mistakes happen. This is a high volume seller. Even small closet sellers make mistakes and might mix up packages and shipping labels. Stuff happens.


----------



## lovemisa143

shinymagpie said:


> I'd be certain that you will get the exact bag in the listing. Having lived here for 8 years, I've bought plenty of stuff online & never experienced a mistake. Read the listing and the comments on condition carefully & look at all the photos again on a monitor. Read their feedback. Then read the feedback of the people who have dinged them - in particular, read the "feedback left for others"  by the people who have left negs or neutrals. Often that tells you a lot about those buyers. Eg "bag was too small" etc when the bag was documented and described as "small". If you really want the bag, you will put in the research time. The bulk of the feedback which is not glowing, has been left by very new buyers, or habitual dingers. Weigh all that, against the number of happy buyers.
> 
> If you want to wait for the date code, remember that I said, this is a very important family time in Japan. Most businesses are either closed or running on skeleton staff. After tomorrow, things start to go back to normal. Don't read anything into a lack of an instant reply right now.









BeenBurned said:


> Mistakes happen. This is a high volume seller. Even small closet sellers make mistakes and might mix up packages and shipping labels. Stuff happens.



Addy responded to my question in the lv forum that there are no red flags as well and to pay safe via PayPal (cc) and post pics of the bag myself once it arrives.  I think I am going to take the risk and pay for the bag  I have been searching for this bag for a very long time and was never able to find it at a price that was good for my budget -- this bag is priced very fairly and all of the pictures looked very good.

I took shinymagpie's advise and put in the time to research and it does seem like the buyers who left not so glowing feedbacks for this seller also left not so nice feedbacks for other sellers as well. 

I will pay safe with PayPal and cross my fingers and toes -- hoping for the best outcome! I truly hope I will get the exact bag pictured in the listing and that it is indeed 100% authentic.


----------



## lovemisa143

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. I'm in Japan, but not connected in any way with this seller. Right now, there is a major religious observance in Japan. Nearly all workplaces are on skeleton staff during these few days, because everyone goes back to their hometowns. That's probably why you have not heard back.



Hi Shinymagpie! Is this religious observance in Japan known as Bon Festival-Obon? That is what I've found upon googling religious observance in Japan around August.

By the way, have you ever purchased anything from brand_jfa? Are your transactions successful?  TIA


----------



## shinymagpie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Shinymagpie! Is this religious observance in Japan known as Bon Festival-Obon? That is what I've found upon googling religious observance in Japan around August.
> 
> By the way, have you ever purchased anything from brand_jfa? Are your transactions successful?  TIA



Yes. This festival is known as OBon, when families gather at their traditional homes, to pay their respects to their ancestors, as a group. It's a very important time, when people try hard to stop all their daily life activities to focus on what is important to their family, tend to graves and give thanks. The streets of our town, are literally deserted - almost everything stops. It ends tonight and people travel back to their normal places.

I have bought from JFA, here. I found the condition to be accurate to the description. I always read the descriptions carefully a few times, and compare the photos ( design, material, hardware etc), to the description. Then there are no surprises or I can ask a question if I need to. It's quite possible that a mistake could happen in a high volume environment, but I have not experienced it.


----------



## marina230

BeenBurned said:


> Mistakes happen. This is a high volume seller. Even small closet sellers make mistakes and might mix up packages and shipping labels. Stuff happens.



His mistake cost me almost 10k. So far, no bag (it got lost in custom), no help from eBay, because if he did not receive an item I can not get my money back. I have to wait 30 days in order to file an insurance claim with USPS. I am on the phone with USPS, my credit card company, my home owner insurance. So, I would not call this a mistake. Mistake would be if instead of Togo Birkin he would send me an alligator one it is a total negligence!! And very pricy one!!! And when you sell such an expensive items there is NO room for mistakes which could cost thousand dollars to potential buyer!!!!


----------



## limom

marina230 said:


> His mistake cost me almost 10k. So far, no bag (it got lost in custom), no help from eBay, because if he did not receive an item I can not get my money back. I have to wait 30 days in order to file an insurance claim with USPS. I am on the phone with USPS, my credit card company, my home owner insurance. So, I would not call this a mistake. Mistake would be if instead of Togo Birkin he would send me an alligator one it is a total negligence!! And very pricy one!!! And when you sell such an expensive items there is NO room for mistakes which could cost thousand dollars to potential buyer!!!!



May I ask you what was the value between the bag you received and what it was described as?


----------



## vernis-lover

marina230 said:


> His mistake cost me almost 10k. So far, no bag (it got lost in custom), no help from eBay, because if he did not receive an item I can not get my money back. I have to wait 30 days in order to file an insurance claim with USPS. I am on the phone with USPS, my credit card company, my home owner insurance. So, I would not call this a mistake. Mistake would be if instead of Togo Birkin he would send me an alligator one it is a total negligence!! And very pricy one!!! And when you sell such an expensive items there is NO room for mistakes which could cost thousand dollars to potential buyer!!!!


 
Presumably you insured the bag when you returned it?  So you will either receive a refund from the seller to reimburse you or claim with the postal service as an insurance loss.  So the seller's mistake won't cost you 10k.  That's not a fair thing to say.  A parcel being lost in customs is neither yours nor the seller's fault.

You ordered what you thought was a Togo Birkin and received a Couchevel and you call that negligence.  Yet you say that if you'd ordered Togo but received Alligator that would be a mistake?  I think either both are negligence or both are mistakes because you didn't get what you thought you were buying!


----------



## aizecarla

vernis-lover said:


> Presumably you insured the bag when you returned it?  So you will either receive a refund from the seller to reimburse you or claim with the postal service as an insurance loss.  So the seller's mistake won't cost you 10k.  That's not a fair thing to say.  A parcel being lost in customs is neither yours nor the seller's fault.
> 
> You ordered what you thought was a Togo Birkin and received a Couchevel and you call that negligence.  Yet you say that if you'd ordered Togo but received Alligator that would be a mistake?  I think either both are negligence or both are mistakes because you didn't get what you thought you were buying!



I'm sure she won't complain of the "mistake" since she will get a better bag (I know nothing about Hermes leather but I assume alligator is better than Togo?). We only complain if things don't go our way. 

I always say there's no point in getting frustrated about stuff if you can do something about it. Things happen and if you can remedy it, do so. Nothing will come off blaming each other.


----------



## BeenBurned

marina230 said:


> And when you sell such an expensive items there is NO room for mistakes which could cost thousand dollars to potential buyer!!!!


Geez, I wish we could all be as perfect as you! We'd never make mistakes and life would be good. 

You won't be out the money. Eventually you'll either get the bag or your money! 

Again, mistakes happen. Sh!t happens. Life happens. But that doesn't mean someone is a scammer or a thief.


----------



## lovemisa143

shinymagpie said:


> Yes. This festival is known as OBon, when families gather at their traditional homes, to pay their respects to their ancestors, as a group. It's a very important time, when people try hard to stop all their daily life activities to focus on what is important to their family, tend to graves and give thanks. The streets of our town, are literally deserted - almost everything stops. It ends tonight and people travel back to their normal places.
> 
> I have bought from JFA, here. I found the condition to be accurate to the description. I always read the descriptions carefully a few times, and compare the photos ( design, material, hardware etc), to the description. Then there are no surprises or I can ask a question if I need to. It's quite possible that a mistake could happen in a high volume environment, but I have not experienced it.





marina230 said:


> He has thousands of items for sale, he did  send me an email few hours ago with the same respond. But, he is not  answering you now. Do you really not seeing a red flag here? Run as fast  as you can.



Shinymagpie was right about the religious observance in Japan right now hence companies are on skeleton staff because I finally got a reply from the seller with the date code!  I think he/she just answered marina first because her case was higher priority than my request for the pic of the date code.  I've already paid for the bag after receiving the pic of date code from the seller so crossing my fingers now and hoping for the best!

By the way, I am not sure how customs work but my mom sent me a package to Spain when I was studying abroad there and it got held up in customs for 3 months! Finally they sent me a letter of the fees/import duties/taxes that must be paid before able to receive my package.  I ended up paying much higher to get the package from my mom than the actual cost of the contents in the package.  I remembered she sent me the package in August and it did not get release to me from customs until November... that was very frustrating.


----------



## marina230

BeenBurned said:


> Mistakes happen. This is a high volume seller. Even small closet sellers make mistakes and might mix up packages and shipping labels. Stuff happens.





BeenBurned said:


> Geez, I wish we could all be as perfect as you! We'd never make mistakes and life would be good.
> 
> You won't be out the money. Eventually you'll either get the bag or your money!
> 
> Again, mistakes happen. Sh!t happens. Life happens. But that doesn't mean someone is a scammer or a thief.



I never ever said he is scammer or thief. Please, re-read all my posts. Product is authentic and in good shape, but totally WRONG!!! By the way, I have no room for mistake in what I do for a living, because it could cost someone a life.


----------



## marina230

limom said:


> May I ask you what was the value between the bag you received and what it was described as?



I can not tell you exactly what would be a difference in price. I would compare this like you are paying for a sport car and got an antique one. Which cost more it may be hard to tell. But, you do not like a vintage car, you like a modern one. I personally, do not like Couchevel or Epsom leather in Birkin. I wanted a Togo and paid for one. Couchevel leather was discontinue in 2000/2001 and I did pay for a bag 2005 production.

As I said before, he is not a scammer or thief. But, before you decided to spend so much money you should think if it really worth it. Seller who has so many listings wrong with a high end items (each from 7 to 10 thousand dollars) is not reliable in my eyes. 
I am here just to share my experience, but it is up to you what to do next.


----------



## vernis-lover

marina230 said:


> By the way, I have no room for mistake in what I do for a living, because it could cost someone a life.


 
So throughout your entire life, you've never ever made a single mistake?


----------



## limom

marina230 said:


> I can not tell you exactly what would be a difference in price. I would compare this like you are paying for a sport car and got an antique one. Which cost more it may be hard to tell. But, you do not like a vintage car, you like a modern one. I personally, do not like Couchevel or Epsom leather in Birkin. I wanted a Togo and paid for one. Couchevel leather was discontinue in 2000/2001 and I did pay for a bag 2005 production.
> 
> As I said before, he is not a scammer or thief. But, before you decided to spend so much money you should think if it really worth it. Seller who has so many listings wrong with a high end items (each from 7 to 10 thousand dollars) is not reliable in my eyes.
> I am here just to share my experience, but it is up to you what to do next.



I understand your POV completely. You felt wronged and  I agree with you that with high dollars item like this, you expect more.
I think that if the seller is working with you and took the return, he did what he could to accommodate you, so perhaps a bit of patience is in order (easier said that done, I have zero patience myself).
Best of luck recovering your funds.


----------



## aizecarla

marina230 said:


> I never ever said he is scammer or thief. Please, re-read all my posts. Product is authentic and in good shape, but totally WRONG!!! By the way, I have no room for mistake in what I do for a living, because it could cost someone a life.



In what I do, mistakes could cost someone's life too. But my outlook in things is not like yours. 

I understand your frustration because it's your money. But you already did what you could and there's no point on dwelling on it.


----------



## marina230

Just as an example. Two mistakes in one listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0f343d8e
Wrong style. Totally incorrect. It is not Birkin 30. It is HAC 32. Also, it is NOT Couchevel leather.


----------



## marina230

vernis-lover said:


> So throughout your entire life, you've never ever made a single mistake?





limom said:


> I understand your POV completely. You felt wronged and  I agree with you that with high dollars item like this, you expect more.
> I think that if the seller is working with you and took the return, he did what he could to accommodate you, so perhaps a bit of patience is in order (easier said that done, I have zero patience myself).
> Best of luck recovering your funds.



Thank you so much for understanding of my point. All this stress could be avoided if seller would pay more attention. I personally, contacted him few times after I saw mistakes in his listings, but they were not corrected and still there.
This is a perfect example.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0f343d8e


----------



## Tuia

I have bought a bag ( not Hermes, though...) from this seller. The seller responded quickly to my questions and the bag was in much better condition than what the pictures and description seemed. I will definitely recommend brand_jfa!

One question to marina230: I totally understand your frustrations for receiving something else than what you thought you bought. However, was the difference only in the leather used? Was the bag model the same? Was the bag you purchased the same in the pictures of the listing or totally different?  I am not familiar with Hermes bags so I am just curious. The reason I am asking is that if the bag you received is the one pictured in the listing, then you got what you ordered. I never trust sellers to know the names of their items correctly, I check the pictures myself. Although in your case, if I understood correctly, the difference is the leather type, which would not show in the pictures, or at least would be difficult to identify... I hope the returning of the bag goes smoothly for you and you get your money back soon!


----------



## Jacer

It was my first time buying from this seller this pass wedesday because all you ladies had such nice things to say about this seller - Thank you!!!

Brought my bag on the 14th and got my bag on monday the 19th. less then 3 business days! I don't count weekends because the post office is closed. 

I didn't have to pay any import taxes/duties - seller listed it as a gift and undervalued it - I did not ask him too. 

My first Hermes! Authentic - I waited till today to write this to have time to have it authenticated and the bag was in much better shape then he stated in the listing - he had it listed as "B" with scuffs, marks and stains

If this is what he considers a B grade - I think his A grade must be new - because I've seen bags at Hermes NYC sample sale in worse condition for much much higher price

He listed the box as broken and bent and really its only one tiny tear in the corner .

Totally buy from again and again. 

So happy I did! Shopping for my next bag from this seller now. 

Thank you ladies!!! You've made me very happy!


----------



## aizecarla

I just received my bag today after 2 business days. Excellent item. It's almost new, even if the rating is AB with "smell of material". No smell and just the edges that's rubbed off which is ok for a 10 year old bag.

Very accomodating as well as i had changed my mind with the 1st bag i decided to purchase (changed it to another bag).


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

I just ordered my Kelly Hermes from this seller yesterday. just wondering how many people had to pay import taxes and how does that work? does the post office notify you that you have a package and you come in to pay?

Thanks


----------



## chicinthecity777

marina230 said:


> I never ever said he is scammer or thief. Please, re-read all my posts. Product is authentic and in good shape, but totally WRONG!!! By the way, I have no room for mistake in what I do for a living, because it could cost someone a life.



Sorry to jump in but how exactly was the incorrectness of the sent bag? Did it not match the photos or did it not match the description? Did you authenticate it on here? Did the photos in the listing showed the bag you actually received or did they show a different bag? Did the photo show the date stamp?


----------



## marina230

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry to jump in but how exactly was the incorrectness of the sent bag? Did it not match the photos or did it not match the description? Did you authenticate it on here? Did the photos in the listing showed the bag you actually received or did they show a different bag? Did the photo show the date stamp?



I paid for Togo Birkin 35 stamp I, pictures were for Togo and I got Couchevel leather which was discontinue in 2000/2001. Also, when I sent it, seller refused to receive a package, so by eBay and paypal if a seller did not get his item, I can not get my money back. So, I did file a dispute with my CC. After 2 month, I got this bag back (actually just few days ago) and I need to find out from my CC company what should I do next. I am on vacation now and package is with a doorman.


----------



## chicinthecity777

marina230 said:


> I paid for Togo Birkin 35 stamp I, pictures were for Togo and I got Couchevel leather which was discontinue in 2000/2001. Also, when I sent it, seller refused to receive a package, so by eBay and paypal if a seller did not get his item, I can not get my money back. So, I did file a dispute with my CC. After 2 month, I got this bag back (actually just few days ago) and I need to find out from my CC company what should I do next. I am on vacation now and package is with a doorman.



That is messed up! He made a mistake and should acknowledge this quickly, accept the return and refund you without hassle.


----------



## marina230

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That is messed up! He made a mistake and should acknowledge this quickly, accept the return and refund you without hassle.



But, he did not. He played games for 2 month telling me it is in a custom. After making an investigation with USPS and Japan custom, Japan post office I found from Japan side he resides to accept a package. So, after 2 month this bag is back with me. You have a choose to believe me or not. But, if I can just help one person not to be in my position, I will try may best.


----------



## chicinthecity777

marina230 said:


> But, he did not. He played games for 2 month telling me it is in a custom. After making an investigation with USPS and Japan custom, Japan post office I found from Japan side he resides to accept a package. So, after 2 month this bag is back with me. You have a choose to believe me or not. But, if I can just help one person not to be in my position, I will try may best.



This is really bad! I feel your pain! I have always been very cautious about buying overseas, especially from a country I don't speak the language. I hope you get this resolved soon! Hang in there!


----------



## marina230

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is really bad! I feel your pain! I have always been very cautious about buying overseas, especially from a country I don't speak the language. I hope you get this resolved soon! Hang in there!



It is my proof that seller REFUSED to accept item back. He knew exactly if he will not accept, I can not get my money back. Little did he know, but I did filed a dispute with my credit cart. I knew he was playing games.


----------



## Love Of My Life

marina230 said:


> It is my proof that seller REFUSED to accept item back. He knew exactly if he will not accept, I can not get my money back. Little did he know, but I did filed a dispute with my credit cart. I knew he was playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323933


 

You gave the seller the opportunity, now you have to do what you need
 to do..

 Sorry for your hassle & disappointing to know about this seller..

One of the many reasons now many don't do international transactions..


----------



## marina230

hotshot said:


> You gave the seller the opportunity, now you have to do what you need
> to do..
> 
> Sorry for your hassle & disappointing to know about this seller..
> 
> One of the many reasons now many don't do international transactions..



Thank you very much. I did international transactions many times before, but never had a problem. Actually, I just got Birkin 35 Etoupe color from Milan Station and it was perfect!! But, would never ever do it with this one!!!! As I said before if I could help just one person not to be in my shoes, I would be happy. If I would post my communication with him, you would understand my frustration! On every single email he would answer the same "Sorry for inconvenience" and nothing else. For example "Did you get my package?" "Sorry for inconvenience". "Did you check with your post office?" "Sorry for inconvenience". It was like a broken recorder. 
ENTER THIS SELLER WITH COUTION! ON YOUR OWN RISK AND BE SURE YOU HAVE AMEX BEHAIND YOU!!!!


----------



## smally

marina230 said:


> It is my proof that seller REFUSED to accept item back. He knew exactly if he will not accept, I can not get my money back. Little did he know, but I did filed a dispute with my credit cart. I knew he was playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323933



I have had a refund from EBay before when a seller refused to accept the return package. I had to provide them with the tracking number when I returned the item and then proof that the seller had refused to accept the delivery. Have eBay said that they will not refund?


----------



## marina230

smally said:


> I have had a refund from EBay before when a seller refused to accept the return package. I had to provide them with the tracking number when I returned the item and then proof that the seller had refused to accept the delivery. Have eBay said that they will not refund?



Because he was playing games for 2 month, I can not go after eBay or paypal. But, I had a bad feeling about this from beginning, so I did filed a dispute with CC even before. First, I did try eBay, but they said if he did not receive an item, they can not give me money back. It is an international transaction and I had a feeling he would try not to accept a package and wait for 45 days (as he did), so I would not able to get my money. I was out of $125 to send it, now I am not willing to send it back again unless he pays me X 2 for double shipping. Let my CC company to deal with him. I already got my money back from CC and I did provide them with a detail information (starting with copy of listing, emails, copy of tracking number, custom number, USPS filed case, USPS responds for refusing a package). Let him to worry about now. He was thinking he is dealing with a dummy, may be a partial one , but not a total dummy


----------



## smally

Mine was an international transaction also but within the EU which might have made a difference. 
Your awful experience is certainly worth bearing in mind for international transactions though. Glad to hear that you got your money back from your CC although it's sad that it had to come to that and you still lost all your shipping costs. Not good at all


----------



## Love Of My Life

Unfortunately that's what many of us have to resort to not only with domestic
but international transactions as well.. Fiing a credit card chargeback...

Personally, the language barrier is a poor excuse only because I have purchased
from this seller in the past & my questions were answered well & promptly.
So english may not be his first language, but seller understood...

IMO, seller was just yanging you around hoping you would get discouraged
& just drop the matter.

Let him deal with your cc... all the info is there for seller to see!!


----------



## twin-fun

marina230 said:


> Because he was playing games for 2 month, I can not go after eBay or paypal. But, I had a bad feeling about this from beginning, so I did filed a dispute with CC even before. First, I did try eBay, but they said if he did not receive an item, they can not give me money back. It is an international transaction and I had a feeling he would try not to accept a package and wait for 45 days (as he did), so I would not able to get my money. I was out of $125 to send it, now I am not willing to send it back again unless he pays me X 2 for double shipping. Let my CC company to deal with him. I already got my money back from CC and I did provide them with a detail information (starting with copy of listing, emails, copy of tracking number, custom number, USPS filed case, USPS responds for refusing a package). Let him to worry about now. He was thinking he is dealing with a dummy, may be a partial one , but not a total dummy



Even though the time frame for filing a dispute with eBay or Paypal is up I'd still contact them by phone to explain your situation. You may have to ask for a supervisor but since you now have proof of his refusal they may decide that you can still file a claim. Good luck and I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## marina230

twin-fun said:


> Even though the time frame for filing a dispute with eBay or Paypal is up I'd still contact them by phone to explain your situation. You may have to ask for a supervisor but since you now have proof of his refusal they may decide that you can still file a claim. Good luck and I hope it all works out for you!



Thanks a lot!!! I will try for sure!!


----------



## marina230

[

IMO, seller was just yanging you around hoping you would get discouraged
& just drop the matter.

Let him deal with your cc... all the info is there for seller to see!![/QUOTE]

On top of that, after 45 days he blocked me . It tells you a lot. I started my responds here over a month ago, but it did look to some people like I wanted to destroy his reputation without any reasons. At least now, you can see whole picture yourself. I am on eBay for past 13 years and it was my first contribution here. Live and learn and always pay with Amex. Do not leave your home without!


----------



## walk-unafraid

I also purchased from this seller recently without incident.  It took my package longer to get here than most people report - about 2.5 calendar weeks - but it isn't the seller's fault that it sat in customs for a week and then there was a holiday weekend.  

I'm sorry to the people who have had problems with him, and I hope you get your money back, but I really hope those problems are not the norm for this seller.


----------



## chicinthecity777

marina230 said:


> Because he was playing games for 2 month, I can not go after eBay or paypal. But, I had a bad feeling about this from beginning, so I did filed a dispute with CC even before. First, I did try eBay, but they said if he did not receive an item, they can not give me money back. It is an international transaction and I had a feeling he would try not to accept a package and wait for 45 days (as he did), so I would not able to get my money. I was out of $125 to send it, now I am not willing to send it back again unless he pays me X 2 for double shipping. Let my CC company to deal with him. I already got my money back from CC and I did provide them with a detail information (starting with copy of listing, emails, copy of tracking number, custom number, USPS filed case, USPS responds for refusing a package). Let him to worry about now. He was thinking he is dealing with a dummy, may be a partial one , but not a total dummy



The moral of the stories is always always file eBay case before the 45 days pass. I had an issue with a U.S. seller last year and it was originally customs and royal mail's fault but he refused to work with me to resolve the issue. I wanted to give the benefit of the doubt so I didn't open a case with eBay at the beginning. But in the end I felt this would not be resolved amicably so I filed the case literally the last day of the 45 days period. I won the case with eBay.


----------



## marina230

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The moral of the stories is always always file eBay case before the 45 days pass. I had an issue with a U.S. seller last year and it was originally customs and royal mail's fault but he refused to work with me to resolve the issue. I wanted to give the benefit of the doubt so I didn't open a case with eBay at the beginning. But in the end I felt this would not be resolved amicably so I filed the case literally the last day of the 45 days period. I won the case with eBay.



I did file a case with eBay, but they told me from beginning I am not ogling to get my money if he does not have a bag back. So, I filed a dispute with my CC few weeks after. I got an email from eBay saying since I got my money back from CC, my case is closed.


----------



## marina230

walk-unafraid said:


> I also purchased from this seller recently without incident.  It took my package longer to get here than most people report - about 2.5 calendar weeks - but it isn't the seller's fault that it sat in customs for a week and then there was a holiday weekend.
> 
> I'm sorry to the people who have had problems with him, and I hope you get your money back, but I really hope those problems are not the norm for this seller.



I am sure there are a lot of people who are happy with this seller. But, a moral of my story here is how he deals with his own mistakes and his refusal to act as an honest seller when there is a mistake from his part. There are two ways how I judge a seller. One is how close his product to an original listing and number two how he deals and communicate with me when item needs to be returned. He definitely totally failed on a second one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

marina230 said:


> I did file a case with eBay, but they told me from beginning I am not ogling to get my money if he does not have a bag back. So, I filed a dispute with my CC few weeks after. I got an email from eBay saying since I got my money back from CC, my case is closed.



That's still not right because the seller refused to take the bag back, not that you didn't send it. I think if you showed eBay the evidence that the seller refused to take it, they would have sided with you. Anyhow, glad you got your money back via your CC and since you did that, the eBay case would be closed.


----------



## aizecarla

marina230 said:


> I am sure there are a lot of people who are happy with this seller. But, a moral of my story here is how he deals with his own mistakes and his refusal to act as an honest seller when there is a mistake from his part. There are two ways how I judge a seller. One is how close his product to an original listing and number two how he deals and communicate with me when item needs to be returned. He definitely totally failed on a second one.



You got your money back and a free bag too.


----------



## meandmylouis

aizecarla said:


> You got your money back and a free bag too.



Marina230, I wonder how you deal with this. You got your money back from your CC, and the Hermes Birkin (that I you said almost $10,000) that is now back in your hand. 
The seller can't deal with your CC since they do not even know which CC, etc.


----------



## Love Of My Life

marina230 said:


> Because he was playing games for 2 month, I can not go after eBay or paypal. But, I had a bad feeling about this from beginning, so I did filed a dispute with CC even before. First, I did try eBay, but they said if he did not receive an item, they can not give me money back. It is an international transaction and I had a feeling he would try not to accept a package and wait for 45 days (as he did), so I would not able to get my money. I was out of $125 to send it, now I am not willing to send it back again unless he pays me X 2 for double shipping. Let my CC company to deal with him. I already got my money back from CC and I did provide them with a detail information (starting with copy of listing, emails, copy of tracking number, custom number, USPS filed case, USPS responds for refusing a package). Let him to worry about now. He was thinking he is dealing with a dummy, may be a partial one , but not a total dummy


 

Is it possible for you just to send the bag back without using express mail
at a cost of $125?

I understand that he was not be professional accepting your return & 
letting the 45 window expire. He probably did not think you would go to 
your cc & file a dispute.

I'd consider sending it back the least expensive way I could just to know
that I did the right thing. Should it not get there, well that's his problem.

Were you reimbursed for the shipping from your cc?? Amex told you to
keep the bag for $10,000??

At the end of the day, you have been reimbursed & still have the Hermes birkin
bag but not in the skin that you originally purchased??
Besides the skin not being what you expected, is the bag in good condition??
The year of the bag was also different from what you were expecting &
the size as well??

Its your decision as to what you think is appropriate to do now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

marina230 said:


> I paid for Togo Birkin 35 stamp I, pictures were for Togo and I got Couchevel leather which was discontinue in 2000/2001. Also, when I sent it, seller refused to receive a package, so by eBay and paypal if a seller did not get his item, I can not get my money back. So, I did file a dispute with my CC. After 2 month, I got this bag back (actually just few days ago) and I need to find out from my CC company what should I do next. I am on vacation now and package is with a doorman.


 

So seller was really non communicative & ebay & pp were not helping for a variety of reasons


----------



## meandmylouis

marina230 said:


> Because he was playing games for 2 month, I can not go after eBay or paypal. But, I had a bad feeling about this from beginning, so I did filed a dispute with CC even before. First, I did try eBay, but they said if he did not receive an item, they can not give me money back. It is an international transaction and I had a feeling he would try not to accept a package and wait for 45 days (as he did), so I would not able to get my money. I was out of $125 to send it, now I am not willing to send it back again unless he pays me X 2 for double shipping. Let my CC company to deal with him. I already got my money back from CC and I did provide them with a detail information (starting with copy of listing, emails, copy of tracking number, custom number, USPS filed case, USPS responds for refusing a package). Let him to worry about now. He was thinking he is dealing with a dummy, may be a partial one , but not a total dummy





hotshot said:


> Is it possible for you just to send the bag back without using express mail
> at a cost of $125?
> 
> I understand that he was not be professional accepting your return &
> letting the 45 window expire. He probably did not think you would go to
> your cc & file a dispute.
> 
> I'd consider sending it back the least expensive way I could just to know
> that I did the right thing. Should it not get there, well that's his problem.
> 
> Were you reimbursed for the shipping from your cc?? Amex told you to
> keep the bag for $10,000??
> 
> At the end of the day, you have been reimbursed & still have the Hermes birkin
> bag but not in the skin that you originally purchased??
> Besides the skin not being what you expected, is the bag in good condition??
> The year of the bag was also different from what you were expecting &
> the size as well??
> 
> Its your decision as to what you think is appropriate to do now.





marina230 said:


> I paid for Togo Birkin 35 stamp I, pictures were for Togo and I got Couchevel leather which was discontinue in 2000/2001. Also, when I sent it, seller refused to receive a package, so by eBay and paypal if a seller did not get his item, I can not get my money back. So, I did file a dispute with my CC. After 2 month, I got this bag back (actually just few days ago) and I need to find out from my CC company what should I do next. I am on vacation now and package is with a doorman.



I am sure the seller by now learned his lesson.
I also am sure you will do the right thing, it is not right to keep the bag (especially since this cost nearly $10,000) and get money refunded.

I agree maybe ship it back cheapest way like with Priority International, since you do not need signature confirmation.
Maybe write the seller to Paypal you shipping cost (if you haven't done so)


----------



## marina230

meandmylouis said:


> I am sure the seller by now learned his lesson.
> I also am sure you will do the right thing, it is not right to keep the bag (especially since this cost nearly $10,000) and get money refunded.
> 
> I agree maybe ship it back cheapest way like with Priority International, since you do not need signature confirmation.
> Maybe write the seller to Paypal you shipping cost (if you haven't done so)



I hope all of you did read my story from beginning. Last week I told you I am on vacation, but doorman called me and told me about this package. Also, USPS  called me as well. Saturday I got back and took pictures. Also, I already called CC company and told them this. They will contact me back. I have NO intensions to keep this bag and by the way, no one refund my shipping money.. My purpose was to let you know MY and only My experience. You are free to do what is good for you.


----------



## marina230

meandmylouis said:


> I am sure the seller by now learned his lesson.
> I also am sure you will do the right thing, it is not right to keep the bag (especially since this cost nearly $10,000) and get money refunded.
> 
> I agree maybe ship it back cheapest way like with Priority International, since you do not need signature confirmation.
> Maybe write the seller to Paypal you shipping cost (if you haven't done so)



Thank you so much for understanding me. Your support means a lot to me!


----------



## marina230

hotshot said:


> So seller was really non communicative & ebay & pp were not helping for a variety of reasons



Thank! I did feel I am going to loose my money. It is why I decided go after my CC. I hope he did learn his lesson.


----------



## marina230

meandmylouis said:


> Marina230, I wonder how you deal with this. You got your money back from your CC, and the Hermes Birkin (that I you said almost $10,000) that is now back in your hand.
> The seller can't deal with your CC since they do not even know which CC, etc.



I contacted my CC company and whatever they tell me I will do. To be honest with you, I hope he learned his lesson how to start and finish as an honest seller. He really did not care about me loosing so much money, so it is out of my hands now and I will do whatever CC tells me.


----------



## Chanbal

meandmylouis said:


> Marina230, I wonder how you deal with this. You got your money back from your CC, and the Hermes Birkin (that I you said almost $10,000) that is now back in your hand.
> The seller can't deal with your CC since they do not even know which CC, etc.



I would try contacting the seller and ask him to email (or mail) you a pre-paid slip with his correct address on it, so I would return the bag ASAP. I would inform the credit card company as well, so that they are totally updated on the situation. It's not right keeping the money and the bag and I would try to get this done fast.


----------



## Love Of My Life

marina230 said:


> I contacted my CC company and whatever they tell me I will do. To be honest with you, I hope he learned his lesson how to start and finish as an honest seller. He really did not care about me loosing so much money, so it is out of my hands now and I will do whatever CC tells me.


 


Chanbal said:


> I would try contacting the seller and ask him to email (or mail) you a pre-paid slip with his correct address on it, so I would return the bag ASAP. I would inform the credit card company as well, so that they are totally updated on the situation. It's not right keeping the money and the bag and I would try to get this done fast.


 

    Whatever your cc tells you to do would follow their instructions..

    They probably have an ongoing investigation..

     From your previous posts, it sounded like you have been reimbursed
     from your credit card & the seller was totally not communicating with
     you & let the 45 time period lapse


----------



## Love Of My Life

meandmylouis said:


> I am sure the seller by now learned his lesson.
> I also am sure you will do the right thing, it is not right to keep the bag (especially since this cost nearly $10,000) and get money refunded.
> 
> I agree maybe ship it back cheapest way like with Priority International, since you do not need signature confirmation.
> Maybe write the seller to Paypal you shipping cost (if you haven't done so)


 

   It  was not clear... you just filed with your cc & have not heard back yet

    I'm assuming..


----------



## meandmylouis

Chanbal said:


> I would try contacting the seller and ask him to email (or mail) you a pre-paid slip with his correct address on it, so I would return the bag ASAP. I would inform the credit card company as well, so that they are totally updated on the situation. It's not right keeping the money and the bag and I would try to get this done fast.



Good idea.


----------



## arianax

jezzy_js said:


> Hiya, I recently purchased an LV Speedy 25 from brand_jfa and Addy kindly authenticated it. Am very pleased with the bag as it is not as bad as it looked in the pics!  Very decent price, so will be going back for more no doubt &#128512;
> 
> xx


How were the custom fees for the bags you purchased from him? I was thinking of buying one but im scareddd ill be hit with high taxes or fees ;_;


----------



## Stonedlove

summergame said:


> Although prices are cheap, this seller seems to sell bags that are very well used or in poor condition.  Most look shabby and dirty..  I personally would not purchase from this type of seller.


It depends on what fund s you have available. Not everyone can afford to walk in Balenciaga or hermes and buy a new bag.


----------



## Stonedlove

Power said:


> I don't mind this seller, their items look Ok so far.
> 
> The only major issue I have with Japanese sellers is the smell. The bags usually smell like... mothballs or smoke according to others. Also depending on how the bag has been stored/cared for, there might be some mold residue in the lining, so make sure you ask questions and read the descriptions carefully.
> 
> My personal bad experience (thank goodness it was only a one time thing), was a vintage LV bag that smelled like smoke. I read the description and the condition of smell was mentioned, but I didn't realize the extent of it. I think North America as a whole smoke a lot less than people in Asia. In Japan, they're very liberal about it. You can smoke pretty much EVERY WHERE. At home? Have a smoke. At starbucks? Have a smoke. At work? Have a smoke. Even though the Japanese government is trying to intervene and cut down smoking, it doesn't change the fact that if you get a bag that was previously owned by a smoker, they're most likely a *heavy *smoker. I threw the bag I got in to the washing machine twice, got rid of all the tobacco residue and most (95%) of the smell. I'm not even sure if the smell will completely go away, I will try smelleze next.


Lots of white Americans sell items that smell of smoke too.


----------



## jezzy_js

arianax said:


> How were the custom fees for the bags you purchased from him? I was thinking of buying one but im scareddd ill be hit with high taxes or fees ;_;



I live in the UK so the normal charge is 20% of the purchase price, plus £13.50 Parcel Force handling fee. Luckily, Customs didn't hold my package so I didn't have to pay anything. 

However, I have previously purchased a bag from another seller in Japan and got hit with customs, but it wasn't much as the seller marked the price down (without me asking) so I only paid something like £25 in total. 

It all depends on the mood of the customs officer I think!


----------



## Rarity

shinymagpie said:


> Personally, I would block all these bidders in a heartbeat and will block them.



Excellent advise!


----------



## shinymagpie

Power said:


> I don't mind this seller, their items look Ok so far.
> 
> The only major issue I have with Japanese sellers is the smell. The bags usually smell like... mothballs or smoke according to others. Also depending on how the bag has been stored/cared for, there might be some mold residue in the lining, so make sure you ask questions and read the descriptions carefully.
> 
> My personal bad experience (thank goodness it was only a one time thing), was a vintage LV bag that smelled like smoke. I read the description and the condition of smell was mentioned, but I didn't realize the extent of it. I think North America as a whole smoke a lot less than people in Asia. In Japan, they're very liberal about it. You can smoke pretty much EVERY WHERE. At home? Have a smoke. At starbucks? Have a smoke. At work? Have a smoke. Even though the Japanese government is trying to intervene and cut down smoking, it doesn't change the fact that if you get a bag that was previously owned by a smoker, they're most likely a *heavy *smoker. I threw the bag I got in to the washing machine twice, got rid of all the tobacco residue and most (95%) of the smell. I'm not even sure if the smell will completely go away, I will try smelleze next.



I believe your information on smoking in Japan is out of date. I don't know when you were here last, but there are now widespread smoking bans, including no smoking in Starbucks, public offices and many other facilities and workplaces. Shopping malls have smoking rooms. There are still some, but progressively less restaurants that have smoking zones.  It's impossible to assume that all smokers who own bags are likely to be heavy smokers. I'd imagine that smokers worldwide, feel they have the right to choose to smoke in their own homes (unless they choose to live in buildings where smoking is banned)

If a seller like the one in this thread has mentioned smoke, it means it is there & you have to expect it. Extent is a personal perception. I don't happen to be a smoker but putting a smell covering agent into something to cover smoke, smells far worse to me and these smelling agents seem to outlive smoke smells. 

Just read the description carefully, look at the pictures, ask questions if you need to, and make your choice. It's that simple.


----------



## Purrrple

Can anyone tell me the name/style of these two bags?

Thanks!


----------



## Purrrple

sorry I posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## tokki_x

hmmm I was also interested in purchasing from this seller, but the feedback had many that said "fake item".....


----------



## jyyanks

I just purchased from brand jfa and so far am happy with the bag. It looks authentic to me but I'm taking it to the Madison store for a spa treatment on Monday so will know for sure by then.  I did not get charged any customs fees. The bag was sent to NY and labeled as "used leather calf bag".  Not sure if it makes a difference but I am located in NY.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I buy from him, he has really nice pieces. I got a good Chanel Nylon tote, Louis Vuitton Saumur, all signs point to authenticity for mine. Got the leather rehab and brand new like.


----------



## Millicat

I'm sorry to read these reports and _really feel_ for the buyers going through these hassles. 

I re-read through this thread, saw the comments I had posted and thought I would just add another twopennethworth .......

I stopped buying from this seller for two reasons -
1) His prices have become very inflated over the last year and there are other sellers now taking his place.
2) His replies to (my) messages are non existent, and I am someone that believes customer service is _second to none_.

So, for now, i'm giving him a miss and using other Japanese sellers, there seems to be new ones coming up through the ranks every month so i'm not missing out.


----------



## Black Elite

Millicat said:


> I'm sorry to read these reports and _really feel_ for the buyers going through these hassles.
> 
> I re-read through this thread, saw the comments I had posted and thought I would just add another twopennethworth .......
> 
> I stopped buying from this seller for two reasons -
> 1) His prices have become very inflated over the last year and there are other sellers now taking his place.
> 2) His replies to (my) messages are non existent, and I am someone that believes customer service is _second to none_.
> 
> So, for now, i'm giving him a miss and using other Japanese sellers, there seems to be new ones coming up through the ranks every month so i'm not missing out.



Any recommendations?


----------



## Millicat

Well,_ I_ have used these sellers :

umeboshi of kishu, tokyobrand0722, flavour-of-tokyo, kuboma18 and trendyground2009,_* I can only speak from my own experiences*_ but I have bought authentic and good quality items from these sellers in the past - you can only speak as you find.

Style-eclectic and ladyauthentic for sellers in Europe.

_**** Please note that these are my own experiences and other people might have very different experiences with them ****_


----------



## jyyanks

I actually purchased from the seller before I read all the reviews so I was really really nervous. I went to Hermes Madison Ave today and they accepted the bag for repair and provided a quote.   The handle was cracked but SA told me the craftsman said I don't need to get a new handle for another 2 years.  Anyway, the estimate to clean/fix the bag was about $250 so if it comes back looking nice and new then I'm happy with my purchase. 

However, when I'm ready to buy again (may take a while since I splurged on the Kelly) I will look at the other sellers that milicat mentioned. I do like trendyground for his scarf selection - I watch a lot of his/her items.


----------



## Tingeling

Hi, I see that brand_jifa and jifatokyo sells the same bags on ebay, is it the same seller??


----------



## jyyanks

jyyanks said:


> I just purchased from brand jfa and so far am happy with the bag. It looks authentic to me but I'm taking it to the Madison store for a spa treatment on Monday so will know for sure by then.  I did not get charged any customs fees. The bag was sent to NY and labeled as "used leather calf bag".  Not sure if it makes a difference but I am located in NY.



Here's an update.  The bag is 100% authentic, confirmed by Hermes Madison since they accepted it for a cleaning.  Here is a picture of it - it was a great price.


----------



## jyyanks

Tingeling said:


> Hi, I see that brand_jifa and jifatokyo sells the same bags on ebay, is it the same seller??


I wondered the same thing. My guess is that they are the same company but would love to hear from others.


----------



## BeenBurned

Just a comment on the seller. It's always been suggested that even for "trusted" sellers, sellers with long histories of selling authentic items, sellers from countries where fakes aren't common, etc., any listing should be authenticated. 

The seller, brand_jfa did have a confirmed fake Coach listed and removed last week as posted in the Coach Hall of Shame.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-coach-fakes-here-824098-50.html#post25966662


----------



## DizzyFairy

marina230 said:


> I contacted my CC company and whatever they tell me I will do. To be honest with you, I hope he learned his lesson how to start and finish as an honest seller. He really did not care about me loosing so much money, so it is out of my hands now and I will do whatever CC tells me.


 
Hi Marina... thanks for sharing your experience and sorry to hear you have been screwed over...

are you able to share what was the final outcome on the dispute??  hopefully it was a good ending for you...


----------



## Bear_1224

Tingeling said:


> Hi, I see that brand_jifa and jifatokyo sells the same bags on ebay, is it the same seller??


i got the same question too!! As I wanna buy a vintage chanel bags so I'm going throught ebay listings these days.. and I found out not only one but two (so far) the bags they listed actually are the same!!
prices are slightly different but they both got the exact same serial number!!
for example: 

1)brand_jfa $748
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdacffab2

2)jfatokyo $798
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141165750406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

this makes me doubt that if they are fake or they are the same companies...
anyone can gimme some advice?
i tried to message jfatikyo to ask if they two companies are related
waiting for the reply!


----------



## Bear_1224

Bear_1224 said:


> i got the same question too!! As I wanna buy a vintage chanel bags so I'm going throught ebay listings these days.. and I found out not only one but two (so far) the bags they listed actually are the same!!
> prices are slightly different but they both got the exact same serial number!!
> for example:
> 
> 1)brand_jfa $748
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdacffab2
> 
> 2)jfatokyo $798
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141165750406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> this makes me doubt that if they are fake or they are the same companies...
> anyone can gimme some advice?
> i tried to message jfatikyo to ask if they two companies are related
> waiting for the reply!



Just to update you guys, i got the reply from jfatokyo 
"Hello.
Thank you for the mail.

I'm sorry, I do not know because of the different departments.

Thank you very much.Sincerely."

So that means they are two different stores right??
but why their bags are exactly the same?!


----------



## cherrycookies

Bear_1224 said:


> i got the same question too!! As I wanna buy a vintage chanel bags so I'm going throught ebay listings these days.. and I found out not only one but two (so far) the bags they listed actually are the same!!
> prices are slightly different but they both got the exact same serial number!!
> for example:
> 
> 1)brand_jfa $748
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHANEL...978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdacffab2
> 
> 2)jfatokyo $798
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141165750406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> this makes me doubt that if they are fake or they are the same companies...
> anyone can gimme some advice?
> i tried to message jfatikyo to ask if they two companies are related
> waiting for the reply!




Actually, these are not the actual serial numbers on Chanel bags but their own shops' serial numbers/chop.


----------



## Bear_1224

cherrycookies said:


> Actually, these are not the actual serial numbers on Chanel bags but their own shops' serial numbers/chop.


maybe i chose a bad example,
please have a look of the following links..

1. jfatokyo $718  serial number 1679221
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141119358419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2. brand_jfa $698 serial number 1679221
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231067406710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

those serial numbers are stated on the authenticity card ...thats why im confused
why two unrelated store selling the same bag on eBay?
are these bags authentic? but the serial number should be unique!


----------



## cherrycookies

Bear_1224 said:


> maybe i chose a bad example,
> please have a look of the following links..
> 
> 1. jfatokyo $718  serial number 1679221
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141119358419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2. brand_jfa $698 serial number 1679221
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231067406710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> those serial numbers are stated on the authenticity card ...thats why im confused
> why two unrelated store selling the same bag on eBay?
> are these bags authentic? but the serial number should be unique!




 They look like the same bag to me with similar photos. Even similar marks/mis-shapen bag. This is odd indeed. Did you put this in the authenticity Chanel thread in tpf? I am guessing the bag is not with either of the seller but maybe at the auction house or owner. They are just listing & if someone wants the bag, then they will buy from the auction house/owner??
They


----------



## hookdup

Has anyone in Canada bought a bag from brand_jfa on EBay? What were your experiences with paying duties?


----------



## Angiesese

Hi! Just bought a vintage Monceau from this seller for a very good price and in more than decent conditions...But with the bags in my hand,now I have serious doubts about its authenticity  
I didn't ask for authentication here on the forum prior to buying  because other TPFs reported good buying experiences with him but I guess things have changed...
I sent him a PM asking for a refund, hope to get my money back...
Here are some pics of the bag I bought:
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-2.html#2
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-5.html#5
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-6.html#6


----------



## missbanff

Angiesese said:


> Hi! Just bought a vintage Monceau from this seller for a very good price and in more than decent conditions...But with the bags in my hand,now I have serious doubts about its authenticity
> I didn't ask for authentication here on the forum prior to buying  because other TPFs reported good buying experiences with him but I guess things have changed...
> I sent him a PM asking for a refund, hope to get my money back...
> Here are some pics of the bag I bought:
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-2.html#2
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-5.html#5
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-6.html#6



You owe this seller an apology. 

Based on these photos and assuming this is the bag you received, your bag is authentic.


----------



## angelxchild

I bought a vintage LV speedy epi from brand jfa and it was authenticated here. Great price, good condition, and super fast shipping! I bought a Prada from them recently and that was authenticated here as well. Still waiting for that one to come in the mail 

Overall I've had great experiences with brand jfa, but like others have said, I would never purchase before getting the item authenticated.


----------



## Angiesese

Hi!This is a great news! I was totally misleaded by the missing Made in France line under the LV writing inside the bag... Why do other Monceau come with these 2 lines one above the other instead?? Thanks! Ill be more than happy to apologise to the seller btw )


----------



## missbanff

Angiesese said:


> Hi!This is a great news! I was totally misleaded by the missing Made in France line under the LV writing inside the bag... Why do other Monceau come with these 2 lines one above the other instead?? Thanks! Ill be more than happy to apologise to the seller btw )



It's common in a vintage bag to this format - not exclusive to this style, either. 

Enjoy your bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Angiesese said:


> Hi! Just bought a vintage Monceau from this seller for a very good price and in more than decent conditions...But with the bags in my hand,now I have serious doubts about its authenticity
> I didn't ask for authentication here on the forum prior to buying  because other TPFs reported good buying experiences with him but I guess things have changed...
> I sent him a PM asking for a refund, hope to get my money back...
> Here are some pics of the bag I bought:
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-2.html#2
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-5.html#5
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003407322-6.html#6





Angiesese said:


> Hi!This is a great news! I was totally misleaded by the missing Made in France line under the LV writing inside the bag... Why do other Monceau come with these 2 lines one above the other instead?? Thanks! Ill be more than happy to apologise to the seller btw )


In the future, if you have questions about authenticity, verify and ask questions here *before* go to and accusing a seller! Until it's happened to you, you have no idea how it feels when a seller gets wrongly accused of selling a fake. (I've literally gotten sick to my stomach and have yet to have a single buyer apologize.)


----------



## Chanbal

BeenBurned said:


> In the future, if you have questions about authenticity, verify and ask questions here *before* go to and accusing a seller! Until it's happened to you, you have no idea how it feels when a seller gets wrongly accused of selling a fake. (I've literally gotten sick to my stomach and have yet to have a single buyer apologize.)



I'm not a seller, but I couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## Angiesese

@beenburned: you are right, I already sent my apologies ti the seller


----------



## BeenBurned

Angiesese said:


> @beenburned: you are right, I already sent my apologies ti the seller


I'm glad you did that. You're a better buyer than many accusers!


----------



## CDu MT

really good to know that!


----------



## Madame Fer

Millicat said:


> Well,_ I_ have used these sellers :
> 
> umeboshi of kishu, tokyobrand0722, flavour-of-tokyo, kuboma18 and trendyground2009,_* I can only speak from my own experiences*_ but I have bought authentic and good quality items from these sellers in the past - you can only speak as you find.
> 
> Style-eclectic and ladyauthentic for sellers in Europe.
> 
> _**** Please note that these are my own experiences and other people might have very different experiences with them ****_



Hi! Have you had your items bought from these sellers authenticated somewhere (else then here)? I am mostly interested in Louis vuitton products. I am constantly looking for new reliable sellers since I have few rare things on my wishlist and the availability is limited. And I want to be sure of the sellers I buy from but also good price is important. Thank you very much!


----------



## travelluver

Madame Fer said:


> Hi! Have you had your items bought from these sellers authenticated somewhere (else then here)? I am mostly interested in Louis vuitton products. I am constantly looking for new reliable sellers since I have few rare things on my wishlist and the availability is limited. And I want to be sure of the sellers I buy from but also good price is important. Thank you very much!



I've had my LV Japan purchases (as well as a couple of US purchases) done by meme's treasures.  She's great and is recommended on the forum.


----------



## fakepink

What has everyone's experience been with this seller with regards to returns? I just like to know if I'm not happy with the bag I can return eg: odour. Or do they only accept returns if you prove the item to be unauthentic?


----------



## lara0112

fakepink said:


> What has everyone's experience been with this seller with regards to returns? I just like to know if I'm not happy with the bag I can return eg: odour. Or do they only accept returns if you prove the item to be unauthentic?



I am wondering the same thing. the way I understood their policy anyone could return but at their own expense, or what else does buyer convenience mean?


----------



## BeenBurned

lara0112 said:


> I am wondering the same thing. the way I understood their policy anyone could return but at their own expense, or what else does buyer convenience mean?


for the record, the title name of the seller is incorrect. It'shttp://www.ebay.com/usr/brand_jfa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559  brand_jfa  with a "J"

The seller's listings show a return policy and as such, anyone can return any item for any reason (or no reason) as long as the seller is notified within the 14 day return period. 

The following is from the seller's terms in a listing. 
Returns: 			 					 						 							 								 									14 days money back, buyer pays return shipping


----------



## lara0112

BeenBurned said:


> for the record, the title name of the seller is incorrect. It'shttp://www.ebay.com/usr/brand_jfa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559  brand_jfa  with a "J"
> 
> The seller's listings show a return policy and as such, anyone can return any item for any reason (or no reason) as long as the seller is notified within the 14 day return period.
> 
> The following is from the seller's terms in a listing.
> Returns: 			 					 						 							 								 									14 days money back, buyer pays return shipping



thanks for your feedback!!!


----------



## SabinaLin

I know this is a super old thread, but I just have to say that I bought a LV Keepall 50 from him that was from 1992 and it's so gorgeous! No damage at all, the patina on the bag is a deep honey colour, except for the shoulderstraps, I think they were hardly ever used, so they're still superlight. Also, the shipping took 3 days! To Norway! That's crazy fast!! The only bad thing is that the bag has somewhat of a weird smell. Not mouldy or smells like smoke, but weird. I can't really put my finger on it.


----------



## caannie

Mothballs and cigarette smoke. But mostly mothballs, I'm guessing!


----------



## Prettyn

BeenBurned said:


> In the future, if you have questions about authenticity, verify and ask questions here *before* go to and accusing a seller! Until it's happened to you, you have no idea how it feels when a seller gets wrongly accused of selling a fake. (I've literally gotten sick to my stomach and have yet to have a single buyer apologize.)


I had this happen to me on poshmark and it was under $500.00, I told poshmark I'll pay for the bag to be authenticated and told them refund the buyer once I get my bag in the condition it was sent. It bothered me being accused but this is the first time it's happened to me. I understand there are a lot of people who buy without getting the items authenticated. I always state please get item authenticated if your not sure.


----------



## luv2bling

AllyBallyB said:


> I haven't bought from JFA yet but have considered it. The bags are definitely very used but if the right bag comes along at the right price, I'll just consider that it has to be taken for a spa treatment. It will still cost less than many other bags out there. The Chanel bags I have seen are all authentic so far...bt you do have to check their description and ALL the photos.
> I don't know where they store the bags but certain areas of Japan are very humid so mould can be a problem and I suspect that as they are handling huge amounts of bags the bags are in some warehouse...
> FYI a lot of vintage bags bought at Paris sales also tend to be smelly.
> BTW apart from airing the bag and giving it a good clean try the following eco-friendly tip which works really well for smelly shoes and boots: Dried thyme leaves wrapped in a small cloth or just as are ( remember to clean out well after) and leave in the bag for a few days to weeks. Thyme is a natural bactericide and disinfectant.



I know this post is very old - but thank you for this very useful tip!!!


----------



## Swechloe

I've just stared my new vintage addicting and I googled about this ebay seller and ended up here! Very helpful informationens. Many thanks from Sweden!


----------



## poopsie

Swechloe said:


> I've just stared my new vintage addicting and I googled about this ebay seller and ended up here! Very helpful informationens. Many thanks from Sweden!


----------



## Swechloe

poopsie said:


>


Thanks


----------



## BagLadyT

Swechloe said:


> I've just stared my new vintage addicting and I googled about this ebay seller and ended up here! Very helpful informationens. Many thanks from Sweden!



I bought my first Chanel vintage m/l black lambskin with gold hardware from this seller. Very reliable and the bag was exactly as featured. I got it authenticated through two different companies. Also, was in Chanel and she verified it was real although they do not do this  as a service. I loved this seller and if I'm in the market to get another vintage piece I would use him again!


----------



## Swechloe

BagLadyT said:


> I bought my first Chanel vintage m/l black lambskin with gold hardware from this seller. Very reliable and the bag was exactly as featured. I got it authenticated through two different companies. Also, was in Chanel and she verified it was real although they do not do this  as a service. I loved this seller and if I'm in the market to get another vintage piece I would use him again!


Thanks! Yes, this seller does indeed have lots of nice handbag. I've been asking for more detailed photos for authentication purpurses, and I'm waiting for his/hers respons.


----------



## BagLadyT

Swechloe said:


> Thanks! Yes, this seller does indeed have lots of nice handbag. I've been asking for more detailed photos for authentication purpurses, and I'm waiting for his/hers respons.



 Yes! Do your due delligence! Good luck and I hope you get what you want!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Request: if this thread is going to be revived could we correct the seller username in the title?


----------



## stokelu

Hey guys, for those who have purchased from this seller prior, were the duties upon delivery? I want to ask the seller to lower the value of the package but I cannot find their email and ebay isnt letting me contact them directly.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## threadbender

It is not legal to ask them to claim it is less than you paid. It also will negate your buyer protection.  They should claim what you paid. What if the package was lost in transit? Would you accept the lower amount as a refund? Please do not ask anyone to lie for you.


----------



## BeenBurned

stokelu said:


> Hey guys, for those who have purchased from this seller prior, were the duties upon delivery? I want to ask the seller to lower the value of the package but I cannot find their email and ebay isnt letting me contact them directly.
> 
> Thank you in advance,





carlpsmom said:


> It is not legal to ask them to claim it is less than you paid. It also will negate your buyer protection.  They should claim what you paid. What if the package was lost in transit? Would you accept the lower amount as a refund? Please do not ask anyone to lie for you.


I agree with @carlpsmom. I also believe buyers who purchase internationally should assume there will be customs charges and budget for them. If you're lucky enough to avoid fees, so much the better but to request that a seller break the law is wrong. If you want to be sure to avoid customs fees and duties, only buy domestically.


----------



## stokelu

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @carlpsmom. I also believe buyers who purchase internationally should assume there will be customs charges and budget for them. If you're lucky enough to avoid fees, so much the better but to request that a seller break the law is wrong. If you want to be sure to avoid customs fees and duties, only buy domestically.



once a good is used, it implies it was previously purchased and taxed at the origin of purchase (especially relevant in this case as the seller in question sells vintage and used bags)

Additionally, judging the price of a used item is incredibly subjective, to some a used bag or even an old bag is considered worthless. I think you guys are being a bit over dramatic by saying this is "asking the seller to break the law for you" with all due respect in regards to used items.

I do however agree with your points of the risk of the package being lost however. Hasn't happened yet lol


----------



## BeenBurned

stokelu said:


> once a good is used, it implies it was previously purchased and taxed at the origin of purchase (especially relevant in this case as the seller in question sells vintage and used bags)
> 
> Additionally, judging the price of a used item is incredibly subjective, to some a used bag or even an old bag is considered worthless. I think you guys are being a bit over dramatic by saying this is "asking the seller to break the law for you" with all due respect in regards to used items.
> 
> I do however agree with your points of the risk of the package being lost however. Hasn't happened yet lol


If an item is resold and it's at a pricepoint where it incurs taxes, those taxes can be charged. 

If I buy a handbag from a seller in my state and that seller charges sales tax (i.e., pays it to the state), I have to pay the tax on my purchase, irrespective of the fact that she or whoever originally purchased it paid. 

In fact, when I buy taxable items at my favorite thrift, they collect the tax even though they received the donated item and the donor paid tax at the time of purchase. 

In reference to your comment that the "price of a used item is incredibly subjective" that's just not true. An item is worth what a willing buyer thinks it's worth. The seller can charge (and many sellers do) 3X the original price for HTF, discontinued or limited edition items. And for someone looking for that item and unable to find it elsewhere, it might be worth that inflated price to them. 

Another example I'll use concerns one of my favorite cars, 1965 Mustang. Although original price of that car was about $2300 brand new, if I were lucky enough to find one now, it wouldn't be new and would be considerably more than $2300! If I bought that car today, I'd probably have to pay $10K and if so, I'd be taxed on that $10K sale price. 

To go back to your original question, if you are charged customs fees, it would be on the purchase price of the item you bought because THAT is the value.


----------



## BeenBurned

stokelu said:


> I think you guys are being a bit over dramatic by saying this is "asking the seller to break the law for you" with all due respect in regards to used items.


Is IS illegal. Sellers have to sign the customs form "under penalty of perjury" attesting to the value of the item. So a seller is perjuring herself/himself by lying! Tax avoidance is legal; tax evasion is not! And lying to avoid taxes is evasion. 

You aren't going to rationalize and get much support for violating the law. 

And I recommend you read some of MANY threads here about the potential consequences of lying on customs forms. 
Seller/OP undervalued the item and customs assumes it's fake: *UK Customs siezed the bag*
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-and-customs-wants-to-destroy-the-bag.552948/

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27372841
*And tax evasion - a deliberate plan to cheat the taxman - is most definitely an offence.*


----------



## stokelu

BeenBurned said:


> If an item is resold and it's at a pricepoint where it incurs taxes, those taxes can be charged.
> 
> If I buy a handbag from a seller in my state and that seller charges sales tax (i.e., pays it to the state), I have to pay the tax on my purchase, irrespective of the fact that she or whoever originally purchased it paid.
> 
> In fact, when I buy taxable items at my favorite thrift, they collect the tax even though they received the donated item and the donor paid tax at the time of purchase.
> 
> In reference to your comment that the "price of a used item is incredibly subjective" that's just not true. An item is worth what a willing buyer thinks it's worth. The seller can charge (and many sellers do) 3X the original price for HTF, discontinued or limited edition items. And for someone looking for that item and unable to find it elsewhere, it might be worth that inflated price to them.
> 
> Another example I'll use concerns one of my favorite cars, 1965 Mustang. Although original price of that car was about $2300 brand new, if I were lucky enough to find one now, it wouldn't be new and would be considerably more than $2300! If I bought that car today, I'd probably have to pay $10K and if so, I'd be taxed on that $10K sale price.
> 
> To go back to your original question, if you are charged customs fees, it would be on the purchase price of the item you bought because THAT is the value.



I appreciate the detailed reply and I think you brought up many valid points. I will look into this further.


----------



## Dooneysta

For those continuing to consult this thread since this seller is still active, I have purchased a bag and everything was great. I bought an LV Speedy 30 in mono, for like, a crazy price. I think it was maybe $188..? Which included the shipping.

It IS hella old; in February 2018 it will turn thirty! The vachetta is super dark, but I don’t mind that, and there was what in the listing appeared to be a GIGANTIC white smear on one end piece. I took a chance guessing it would wipe off, and it did; no idea what it was but off it went. Also it wasn’t as huge a scuff as the exxxtreeeme closeup photos made it out to be. It did have a SLIGHT closet-y smell, but a box of baking soda and the ‘Good Air’ gel canister Yankee Candle sells nipped it in the bud in a few days.
The bag was priced totally fair for the condition. It is authentic. I deliberately chose an older bag at a cheaper price so I wouldn’t be too hampered if I got burned.
But it’s very nice and it shipped FAST. I paid Friday afternoon unfortunately, because Japan is half a day ahead of me so the Mail was closed till Monday (Sunday evening for me). But it went out FIRST THING Monday, was in the USA less than twenty hours later, cleared customs fast, and I got it Tuesday. It came DHL and I paid no customs or DHL fees. I would absolutely buy again.

For those wondering where these Japanese mega-sellers get all the inventory (implying it must be fake), Japan is a HUGE luxury market. They buy WAY more of it than the USA. I believe they are LV’s largest market, though possibly China may be by now. It is a pervasive lifestyle in Japan. That’s a whole separate thread I’ll start at some point, but please be assured the fact there is so much of it is NOT a red flag.
My experience with brand jfa was great and I’ll buy again when the bag is right!!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

I’m interested in this seller’s listings for a vintage crossbody style that seems very rare. They’ve listed 2-3 of these bags at a time, for the past few months, and no other seller seems to have this style. I had a sent them a few questions via eBay about an item that was nearly ending. Their response was quick, only it was in generic English and didn’t answer any of my questions. Soon after, they re-listed the same style again with a more inflated price. Listings jumped from $1900ish to $3500ish! It’s unfortunate they don’t have the “offer” option because I swoon when I see that bag, but I can’t justify spending that much for a vintage crossbody.


----------



## bernz84

Old thread, but thought I'd share my experience with this seller. I bought from them a while back and honestly, it was juuuussst ok. For anyone curious, shipping is fast, authenticity was cleared. 

My main issue is that their photos make the item look better than it actually is. Based on what I've read on their previous feedback, I am not the first person to comment on this. A good majority of their items are rated as AB, which could mean anything. I can't imagine what condition their B items are and I'd suggest anyone who is looking to avoid those grade items if possible. Thankfully I was able to restore the item I bought, but I was hoping I didn't have to at the degree I did.

I don't know if I'd ever order from them again, but if I do I'll make sure I _check and check_ the photos before I decide to bite the bullet.

Another nitpick, I've also noticed that their prices have slowly been increasing, but I guess that comes with the fact that they've become very popular in the secondhand market. Anyway, my .02 cents.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

hookdup said:


> Has anyone in Canada bought a bag from brand_jfa on EBay? What were your experiences with paying duties?



I bought from them a few years ago, may be at the time you have posted, a piece of clothes for about under $400. However, I don't really remember paying any duties. I picked it up at my local post office.


----------



## Dareby

Yes, like there were no problems earlier with them


----------



## MelissaElaine

BagLadyT said:


> I bought my first Chanel vintage m/l black lambskin with gold hardware from this seller. Very reliable and the bag was exactly as featured. I got it authenticated through two different companies. Also, was in Chanel and she verified it was real although they do not do this  as a service. I loved this seller and if I'm in the market to get another vintage piece I would use him again!



Good information thanks! I know this is an older post, but which companies did you use for your authentication?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mods, I'd like to re-ask that we change the title of this thread (there's a typo in the username) so folks who are searching this seller can find the thread. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

QuelleFromage said:


> Mods, I'd like to re-ask that we change the title of this thread (there's a typo in the username) so folks who are searching this seller can find the thread. Thanks!


Good point. It should be brand_*J*fa


----------



## MelissaElaine

bernz84 said:


> Old thread, but thought I'd share my experience with this seller. I bought from them a while back and honestly, it was juuuussst ok. For anyone curious, shipping is fast, authenticity was cleared.
> 
> My main issue is that their photos make the item look better than it actually is. Based on what I've read on their previous feedback, I am not the first person to comment on this. A good majority of their items are rated as AB, which could mean anything. I can't imagine what condition their B items are and I'd suggest anyone who is looking to avoid those grade items if possible. Thankfully I was able to restore the item I bought, but I was hoping I didn't have to at the degree I did.
> 
> I don't know if I'd ever order from them again, but if I do I'll make sure I _check and check_ the photos before I decide to bite the bullet.
> 
> Another nitpick, I've also noticed that their prices have slowly been increasing, but I guess that comes with the fact that they've become very popular in the secondhand market. Anyway, my .02 cents.



What did you do to restore the bag? Do you happen to have before and after pictures?

I am considering buying from brand_jfa but am a bit nervous due to all the comments. I have never bought pre-loved from ebay, I have always been too worried I would get a piece that isn't authentic. I have heard that ebay has gotten stricter with their standards when it come to fakes now and that the Japanese sellers are the best. Any additional experiences would be very helpful and if I do end up buying from them I will come back and let everyone know about my experience.


----------



## bernz84

MelissaElaine said:


> What did you do to restore the bag? Do you happen to have before and after pictures?
> 
> I am considering buying from brand_jfa but am a bit nervous due to all the comments. I have never bought pre-loved from ebay, I have always been too worried I would get a piece that isn't authentic. I have heard that ebay has gotten stricter with their standards when it come to fakes now and that the Japanese sellers are the best. Any additional experiences would be very helpful and if I do end up buying from them I will come back and let everyone know about my experience.


I'm sorry, I didn't get this notification until now. Unfortunately, I don't have before and after pics, but the main issue was the bag was very dry and I had to use a lot of leather conditioner to revive the suppleness. From the pics that were shown on ebay, I didn't think I would need to do this. It wasn't bad, but it was definitely not "better than described" compared to others' reviews here. I wouldn't say I was disappointed but rather underwhelmed.

On the other hand I bought another bag from them a year later (which I didn't mention here) and it turned out to be much better than the pics. I also got a shoulder pad, which I wasn't expecting since the listing didn't show the bag came with it. I was expecting it to be much worse considering my first experience, so that was a happy surprise.

As long as you look at the pics carefully and do your homework, I wouldn't worry about getting a fake. What you see is what you get and I've yet to hear brand_jfa pull a "bait-n-switch". I'm not sure why some of the negative reviewers complain about getting a fake item because you'd think that if you were going to spend that kind of money, you'd at least look at the pics and have them authenticated before committing to buy.


----------



## MelissaElaine

bernz84 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't get this notification until now. Unfortunately, I don't have before and after pics, but the main issue was the bag was very dry and I had to use a lot of leather conditioner to revive the suppleness. From the pics that were shown on ebay, I didn't think I would need to do this. It wasn't bad, but it was definitely not "better than described" compared to others' reviews here. I wouldn't say I was disappointed but rather underwhelmed.
> 
> On the other hand I bought another bag from them a year later (which I didn't mention here) and it turned out to be much better than the pics. I also got a shoulder pad, which I wasn't expecting since the listing didn't show the bag came with it. I was expecting it to be much worse considering my first experience, so that was a happy surprise.
> 
> As long as you look at the pics carefully and do your homework, I wouldn't worry about getting a fake. What you see is what you get and I've yet to hear brand_jfa pull a "bait-n-switch". I'm not sure why some of the negative reviewers complain about getting a fake item because you'd think that if you were going to spend that kind of money, you'd at least look at the pics and have them authenticated before committing to buy.



Thank you so much for that information!!! I am getting closer and closer to the idea of making my first LV purchase from ebay and this info is super helpful. Can I ask what leather conditioner you used to restore you bag? I hear people talk about so many and wonder which is the best. Thanks!


----------



## LilTiffany

hookdup said:


> Has anyone in Canada bought a bag from brand_jfa on EBay? What were your experiences with paying duties?


I know this is an old question, but answering in case it helps others. I anticipated paying about $150 on a $550 purchase, using a duty calculator, but paid about 1/3 of what I expected.

However, if I purchase again in the future i’ll still anticipate paying the full amount when making my decision.


----------



## BeenBurned

LilTiffany said:


> I know this is an old question, but answering in case it helps others. I anticipated paying about $150 on a $550 purchase, using a duty calculator, but paid about 1/3 of what I expected.
> 
> However, if I purchase again in the future i’ll still anticipate paying the full amount when making my decision.


It's better to be pleasantly surprised when you're charged less than you budgeted than to be disappointed and shocked if you underestimated the charge!


----------



## wawazhou

I wanna share my experience, which was pleasant for the most part. I bought a Hermes Birkin 35 on a Friday morning (which was off business hours in Japan). They shipped it out the following Monday morning via DHL. I received updates from DHL that payment was needed for customs on Tuesday early morning. I paid it off immediately. And I received the bag in Tuesday afternoon! The shipping was extraordinary fast and my bag got delivered one day earlier than scheduled. I have the bag authenticated by bababebi and she deemed it authentic!

The item description is pretty accurate. I’m happy with the condition.

The only problem is that I asked them if the bag was repainted or touched-up on the corners, since I noticed a tiny scuff/dent on one of the corners, but the scuff/dent is not white-ish. But they don’t know, even after asking the person whom they got the bag from.


----------



## new.old.bag

I’ve had good experiences with them. I know some of the items have condition issues so I adjust my expectations accordingly for the lower price. One thing that I have noticed is that they have poor inventory control and sometimes have to cancel. I noticed that they were recently selling the exact item that I bought 5 years ago with the same minuscule scuff marks and a distinctive mark inside. The item is still in my closet so I sent them a note. They were very polite and said it was a mistake (obviously!) and removed the listing.


----------



## mataharih

After reading this thread and doing a bit of research from this forum, decided to purchase a Chanel bifold CC caviar skin wallet from brand_jfa. The whole process was great (for a first timer purchasing pre-loved luxe items on ebay). The delivery was super fast too!
They described the wallet as having an ‘A’ condition exterior (lightly used) but it looked near mint to me. Oh, and I also got it authenticated in the Chanel forum by Smoothoprter.  Will definitely purchase from them again.


----------



## Chanbal

mataharih said:


> After reading this thread and doing a bit of research from this forum, decided to purchase a Chanel bifold CC caviar skin wallet from brand_jfa. The whole process was great (for a first timer purchasing pre-loved luxe items on ebay). The delivery was super fast too!
> They described the wallet as having an ‘A’ condition exterior (lightly used) but it looked near mint to me. Oh, and I also got it authenticated in the Chanel forum by Smoothoprter.  Will definitely purchase from them again.


Great, enjoy your bag! I didn't buy from them in quite awhile, but I have a great impression of them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

brand_ifa is one of the few international sellers I purchase from 
Their condition/description reports are spot on for the most part & the shipping is quick...


----------



## 880

I’ve been a satisfied customer for years. Bought a few items recently which, due to covid, were sent DHL, not EMS, and incurred approximately 10% customs and carriage over 800 usd. International resellers are also required to charge state sales tax to US buyers. It’s still worth it t me to purchase from them, and of course, customs and taxes are outside their purview. Very reliable condition description and Speedy shipping. Would not hesitate to shop with them again.


----------



## Chanbal

880 said:


> I’ve been a satisfied customer for years. Bought a few items recently which, due to covid, were sent DHL, not EMS, and incurred approximately 10% customs and carriage over 800 usd. International resellers are also required to charge state sales tax to US buyers. It’s still worth it t me to purchase from them, and of course, customs and taxes are outside their purview. Very reliable condition description and Speedy shipping. Would not hesitate to shop with them again.


Custom taxes on top of state taxes is a lot, I'm ordering a lot less from outside US. Once I got an international package delivered by USPS with a note to collect taxes, the mail person left the package at my front door without collecting anything.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I’ve purchased twice from this seller with no issues but I noticed both bags had a odor so I had to keep them outside for a while


----------



## Suzee24

Hi! I know I am resurrecting an old thread here, but I wanted to know if anyone had any recent experiences with brand_jfa on ebay. I am keen to purchase one of their bags but as it is my first vintage luxury purchase online, I don't want to make any rookie mistakes. Any advice or recent experiences here would be really helpful!

Cheers.


----------



## 880

Suzee24 said:


> Hi! I know I am resurrecting an old thread here, but I wanted to know if anyone had any recent experiences with brand_jfa on ebay. I am keen to purchase one of their bags but as it is my first vintage luxury purchase online, I don't want to make any rookie mistakes. Any advice or recent experiences here would be really helpful!
> 
> Cheers.


Please check out discuss reseller thread for the latest https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/discuss-hermes-resale-ebay-sellers.643531/page-564

one of us had an issue. If you are unsure, always authenticate prior to purchase.
happy shopping!


----------



## MAGJES

Suzee24 said:


> Hi! I know I am resurrecting an old thread here, but I wanted to know if anyone had any recent experiences with brand_jfa on ebay. I am keen to purchase one of their bags but as it is my first vintage luxury purchase online, I don't want to make any rookie mistakes. Any advice or recent experiences here would be really helpful!
> 
> Cheers.


I've purchased from them twice over the years.

1st:  About 3 yrs ago I purchased a Hermes Twilly - listed as New.  It came to me with terrible color bleeding......I did not return or open a case. I emailed them and all they did was offer me about $8 refund. I did not even bother to respond. 

2nd:  Last year I purchase a Hermes Garden Party - New - but....it was not NEW when it arrived. Long story (very).

I would not purchase from them again as I do not trust their listing descriptions but I know others have had good luck.


----------

